# Official Raw Discussion Thread 4/19



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Bret Hart should not be on raw this week.

my Prediction for raw this week.

Ryan Phillippe, Will Forte and Kristen Wiig open uo the show.

Triple H and Edge vs Chris Jericho and Jack Swagger.

Drew McIntyre(c) vs Kane vs Matt Hardy for the Intercontinental Championship in a 3 way match.

Darren Young vs Rey Mysterio.

Dolph Ziggler vs Daniel Bryan.

David Otunga vs Yoshi Tatsu.

Gail Kim and Tiffany vs Alicia Fox and Jillian in some kind of t&a match.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Should be a interesting show now when nobody knows what the hell they are gonna do, not even WWE themselves.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Yea is it wrong to be more excited about tonight's show than any shows in recent memory.


----------



## urz (Mar 24, 2005)

Fuck it Smackdown! on a Monday! Got to make the best out of a bad situation - sure it wont be that bad.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't wait for Monday Night Smackdown, it's gonna be awesome. This could actually be a big chance for some of the younger guys to go out and make an impression, make the best of a bad situation. It's gonna be interesting to see what they do.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Here's what we should expect for Raw:

-Santino sexual innuendo joke about the divas making him orgasm like a volcano
-The Divas back in the US in a "Volcanic hot lava bikini contest".
-Cole cracking unfunny references to the volcano that he probably spent the whole week writing.
-Ziggler and other mid-card SD heels getting to be the lucky ones to be humiliated by the Raw guest hosts for the night.

In all seriousness, should be an interesting show and will be cool what they do with the stranded Raw talent. I'm sure they'll do more than just film some promos in a studio. I reckon they'll try and film some really unique stuff and make the most of what they've got.

For the Orton/Swagger buildup(which desperately needed a confrontation this week the most out of all the ER matchups), I'd love for Swagger to come out and start boasting that Orton is so scared of him that he hid in Europe, that if he was a real All-American like himself he would've found a way to get here tonight. This starts massive RKO chants and up comes Orton on the big screen via satellite. Orton does his usual IED/viper/serial killer promo on Swagger and job done.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

We interrupt this scheduling of Raw to bring you

THE AMAZING RACE: WWE EDITION

Watch as teams such as Santino and Hornswoggle, Cena and Orton, Koslov and Carlito, the winner to recieve a Unified Tag Team title shot, but lets not forget the evil Miz Dasterdly and his buddy the Bigley who despise having the fastest method of transport set up fiendish traps for the other contestants

You KNOW a cross between the Amazing Race and Wacky Races would have you watching.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I'll be watching this RAW for the mere fact that Edge, CM Punk and Chris Jericho will probably be appearing on it.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Lets not forget that Kozlov has promised to destroy McGruber if he doesnt get any competition tonight. That will for sure suck fpalm

Im still a bit afraid that it will be too much video packages and comedy. But well see.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

JasonLives said:


> Lets not forget that Kozlov has promised to destroy McGruber if he doesnt get any competition tonight. That will for sure suck fpalm
> 
> Im still a bit afraid that it will be too much video packages and comedy. But well see.


Kozlov will more like have a match on raw tonight.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Should it not read "Official Smackdown Discussion Thread 4/19"? 

Nah, I'm just kidding. Though, it should be an interesting RAW tonight. I'm interested to see how the WWE explains the lack of RAW talent, whether they say that Smackdown superstars are invading RAW one week before the draft, or whether they just say that the RAW talent is stuck in Europe, which obviously alot of fans would know. It will be nice to see Edge, Jericho, and Punk all on RAW hopefully, and possibly the Undertaker.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Raw talent that is in the United States and will be available to appear: Carlito, Triple H, Zack Ryder, Vladimir Kozlov, Yoshi Tatsu, Santino Marella, Gail Kim, Alicia Fox, Jillian and Primo. Smackdown workers are booked for tonight's show to fill the gap and the creative team has been working to make the adjustments.

from : http://www.wrestlingnewsworld.com/wwe-news/list-of-talent-confirmed-stranded-overseas.php

I can see Kozlov face Daniels on raw tonight.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Weirdness all around. Wonder if HHH coerced Waltman out of TNA to help fill in the gaps on RAW tonight, hmmm....


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm really wondering what they plan on doing. It has me a lot more excited for Raw than I normally am.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Jericho, Edge, Punk, Swagger, Mysterio and of course Triple H on Raw should make for a great show.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Sounds pretty unpredictable. And MacGruber is my fav 2000's SNL skit and I am soo glad it has a movie coming out. Actually looking forward to the cast being there on RAW.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm guessing
WWE Superstars
The Dudebusters vs Jimmy Yang and Slam Master J
Zack Ryder vs Primo

Triple H promo
Gail Kim and Mickie James vs Jillian Hall and Alicia Fox
Guest Hosts with superstars backstage, they set up a match for angry Kozlov and Carlito
Carlito and Kozlov vs Goldust and Yoshi Tatsu
Straight Edge Society promo, Jack Swagger, HHH and Edge get involved.
David Otunga vs Daniel Bryan
R-Truth and JTG vs Luke Gallows and Shad
Jericho vs either Kane or Mysterio
Triple H and Edge vs Jack Swagger and CM Punk


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Finally WWE announced the situation :

*With the volcanic eruption in Europe stranding the majority of the Raw roster, WWE's flagship show is going blue. Even as the cast of the film MacGruber takes the reins as special guest hosts for the potentially cataclysmic show in East Rutherford, N.J., Triple H prepares to share the ring with several top Smackdown Superstars.

Although Raw is trapped in Belfast, Ireland, the SmackDown Superstars were able to arrive in Newark by charter early this morning, after traveling through the night by bus to get to a place where they could take off.

Can the cast of MacGruber control the molten-hot situation that could erupt on Raw? Find out tonight at 9/ 8 CT only on USA Network.*


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm looking foward too the show tonight as i most weeks. Like some others have said it's a very unpredictable show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I totally marked for the name drop on WWE.com. Go Belfast lol. 

_"Triple H prepares to share the ring with several top Smackdown Superstars."_ Bring it on!!!


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Even though they're still doing a show tonight, it's not the one they planned for. Scoreboard still reads: Nature 1, WWE 0.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes! Can't wait for Smackdown tonight!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm more excited for tonight then I've been for any Raw in a while. Unpredictability is good for the soul. Hopefully CM Punk cuts a promo so damn good they put him on every single show every week from now on.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

This workload must be tough to deal with. Good on them tho.


----------



## prateekonline (Mar 12, 2005)

*Smackdown Invades 19/04 RAW !*

WWE.com confirms that Smackdown will cover RAW tonight due to the RAW stars and crew being stuck in Belfast. Triple H is the only BIG RAW star who did not go on tour so expect to see him tonight.

They are putting up the show as a Smackdown Invasion with the cast of an upcoming movie as the guest hosts.

I'm excited !


----------



## realsoulkeeper (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Invades 19/04 RAW !*

Wow. really suprise for this action by WWE.
Isn't it first time that all of SD Superstars have a regular show on RAW?
anyway, of course this happen is not intended by WWE Writers.
but, it seems really interesting show.

My only one unsatisfied point is...
It may happen to "Guest host's Smackdown"


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Invades 19/04 RAW !*

YES! Sounds awesome. Monday Night Smackdown! Should be interesting what kind of show they actually put on.


----------



## prateekonline (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Invades 19/04 RAW !*

They're planning a RAW only... but with Smackdown superstars... the only RAW superstar coming is Triple H... i think we should all be ready for good-old 20 minute HHH Promos


----------



## realsoulkeeper (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Invades 19/04 RAW !*

uh... i thought about the titantron.
maybe, we can see a raw logo with blue background? lol  haha


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Invades 19/04 RAW !*

I'm totally excited for Monday Night Smackdown, I'm actually considering staying up for it...


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Invades 19/04 RAW !*

would be good if they could turn it into a story, Raw vs smackdown and make it proper, not team raw vs team sd like bragging rights, but since SD is INVADING raw and Raw INVADING SD hopefully, could be good. Sort of invasion angle or civil war angle but with all the big stars still in play since its just WWE vs WWE.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Invades 19/04 RAW !*

Smackdown talent won't know what's hit them with this celebrity crap.

I hope it's booked to show off Smackdown, this could really help Friday night ratings.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Invades 19/04 RAW !*

i hope they break out of storylines and just have matches like

punk vs edge vs triple h

jericho vs mysterio

swagger vs morrison(again)

ziggler and zack ryder vs yoshi tatsu and matt hardy

diva match


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Invades 19/04 RAW !*

Can't wait to see Jericho cut a promo probably saying how he has to do Raw as well because is the best in the world at what he does.

Will be a great show hopefully.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Invades 19/04 RAW !*

Jericho dealing with guest hosts again will be awesome. I say book Triple H & Edge/Jericho & Swagger as the main event. I am very excited for this show though.


----------



## realsoulkeeper (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Invades 19/04 RAW !*

anyway, i think swagger vs HHH might happen on tonight.

Sheamus, Randy will not on tonight's show. so they need to find a victim for Tonight's show.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

It'll be interesting to see how they play off Jericho with the MacGruber cast, considering in the movie, Jericho is on MacGruber's side and not playing a bad guy.


----------



## Vovi (Sep 23, 2008)

I see it other way - this could be great build-up for Draft this year, but probably we will see many pre-taped segments and guest-host shit wasting time for youngsters from Smackdown.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

Taker/HHH altercation is a must.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Normally I'd write my predictions based upon the fact of how most feuds progress leading up to the PPV...But tonight really does feel unpredictable and I'm liking that for what it is. The cast of Macgruber should be good and I'm also hoping to see some good matches from the Smackdown talent. 

Swagger/HHH might be a good bet. I wouldn't mind if that happend again since they've had a good match before.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes! Punk and Jericho on Mondays is awesome.

This week is gonna be awesome.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

It's interesting because for some of the mid-card guys on SmackDown who rarely are at a live event and as thus very clearly have 'canned' heat or cheers inserted into their entrance or match in post-production... it'll be interesting to see who really does get heat and who does get dead heat.

Some say that certain wrestlers (not naming names) don't get any reaction, tonight might just put a few myths to bed.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Raw looks uncharacteristically good for once, can't quite figure out why....?


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

- wrestlingnewsworld.com


> The WWE NXT crew is backstage at tonight's Raw taping from the IZOD Center in East Rutherford, New Jersey. No word if any of them are booked for tonight's TVs but WWE has tried to get the series more exposure by putting the Rookies on weekly television.


If they are used, I really hope Otunga isn't in action...again.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I actually hope Kozlov's threat leads to him being pushed in some way. Maybe for the U.S. title.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Morrison Follower said:


> - wrestlingnewsworld.com
> 
> If they are used, I really hope Otunga isn't in action...again.


Otunga *I think* is stuck with the RAW crew in Ireland.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Morrison Follower said:


> - wrestlingnewsworld.com
> 
> If they are used, I really hope Otunga isn't in action...again.


you know it's totally gonna boretunga


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

D.M.N. said:


> Otunga *I think* is stuck with the RAW crew in Ireland.


Gabriel tweeted the other day stating that the entire NXT crew were still in the States.


vincent k. mcmahon said:


> you know it's totally gonna boretunga


Sadly. :side:


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Undertaker will appear on Raw tonight.

wwe.com.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

dug2356 said:


> Undertaker will appear on Raw tonight.
> 
> wwe.com.


And then disappear until Summerslam lol. This Raw so owns already!!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

So Cena-Batista won't appear on final raw before ER?

Will they be on SD then?

And will we be calling this Raw despite 90% of the people tonight being on smackdown roster.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

> And then disappear until Summerslam lol. This Raw so owns already!!


Maybe Taker will give Trips a random as fuck chokeslam before he disappears... just cause he can 

But in all seriousness, I'm liking how unpredictable this Raw is feeling, should be an interesting show. Raw can either end up great, or be a total clusterfuck.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> Maybe Taker will give Trips a random as fuck chokeslam before he disappears... just cause he can
> 
> But in all seriousness, I'm liking how unpredictable this Raw is feeling, should be an interesting show. Raw can either end up great, or be a total clusterfuck.


I'd much rather Trips give him a pedigree and then tell him to suck it after what he did to his BFF lol. A Taker/Trips confrontation is a must though.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

This is going to be pretty fucking awesome to say the least.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> I'd much rather Trips give him a pedigree and then tell him to suck it after what he did to his BFF lol. A Taker/Trips confrontation is a must though.


lol, Knowing WWE though it probably won't happen but then again... since Sheamus isn't there, Triple H may not have anything better to do then confront Taker, plus I wonder what else Taker would be doing anyway.,. hmm, should be interesting, I guess thinking about it it could very well happen...

... btw if what you said did happen, I hope Taker pulls an Ultimate Warrior  lol


----------



## KeYiNdAbOx (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm going to this tonight and I'm pretty pissed, mostly because I wanted to see Randy Orton. I'm gonna be 3 rows behind the commentator's table so I'm pumped to be that close, but I'm really disappointed that it's going to be mostly the Smackdown roster...ugh. Can I get a refund?


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

The unpredictability of this RAW coupled with the fact that it is predominantly the SD! roster means the WWE will have to do a really good job at screwing this one up.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

EBboy™ said:


> lol, Knowing WWE though it probably won't happen but then again... since Sheamus isn't there, Triple H may not have anything better to do then confront Taker, plus I wonder what else Taker would be doing anyway.,. hmm, should be interesting, I guess thinking about it it could very well happen...
> 
> ... btw if what you said did happen, I hope Taker pulls an Ultimate Warrior  lol


Trips vs Taker where they continously kick out of each other's finishers to see who the _real_ top dog is in the back!!!!

Seriously though, the whole show is going to be strange considering Trips opponent isn't there nor Swaggers and that all SD guys are on Raw lol. I think they should just have epic confrontations all night! And hell, let's have Trips vs Taker (after their hellacious no-selling-of-the-finishers-match) vs Jericho vs Edge vs Punk vs Mysterio vs Swagger seeing as we'll never have an opportunity like this again lol.


----------



## Repaint (Nov 18, 2004)

Taker/HHH would be plausible. HHH could lament HBK's retirement as Taker's selfishness in keeping the streak going. The 2 havent faced off a whole lot since they've been on separate programs much of the time. Plus it could be quite the attraction to reward the fans who've elected to attend in spite of the overwhelming change from the advertised show.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Repaint said:


> Taker/HHH would be plausible. HHH could lament HBK's retirement as Taker's selfishness in keeping the streak going. The 2 havent faced off a whole lot since they've been on separate programs much of the time. Plus it could be quite the attraction to reward the fans who've elected to attend in spite of the overwhelming change from the advertised show.


This.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

even with almost the full roster gone iam still looking forward to raw.

only pissed off that Orton, Miz and Bret are not going to be there.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*Raw talent that is in the United States and will be available to appear: Carlito, Triple H, Zack Ryder, Vladimir Kozlov, Yoshi Tatsu, Santino Marella, Gail Kim, Alicia Fox, Jillian and Primo. Smackdown workers are booked for tonight's show to fill the gap and the creative team has been working to make the adjustments.

With the help of Wrestling News World reader Vinny, here is a list of WWE stars that will not appear live on tonight's edition of Raw from the IZOD Center in East Rutherford, New Jersey: Bret Hart, John Cena, Batista, Randy Orton, Sheamus, Kofi Kingston, Christian, Ted DiBiase, Big Show, The Miz, MVP, Mark Henry, Evan Bourne, Chris Masters, William Regal, Chavo Guerrero, Maryse, Eve Torres and Kelly Kelly.*


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

The volcanic ash is divine intervention is at work. Not even God wanted to hear Bret Hart to announce ShowMiz as the greatest tag team ever.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Undertaker returns?

A possible confrontation with Triple H?

Jericho, Edge and CM Punk on the show?

FUCK YES.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

The best news is Hornswoggle is stuck in europe.


----------



## peyt d' chicken (Jun 23, 2007)

No Orton?  Call HBK!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Repaint said:


> Taker/HHH would be plausible. HHH could lament HBK's retirement as Taker's selfishness in keeping the streak going. The 2 havent faced off a whole lot since they've been on separate programs much of the time. Plus it could be quite the attraction to reward the fans who've elected to attend in spite of the overwhelming change from the advertised show.


Yes please. Trips/Undertaker promo would pretty much own.


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

JTB33b said:


> The best news is Hornswoggle is stuck in europe.


This.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Damn! No Orton tonight ?! Ahh it isn't worthy now.....*


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Vince to screw nature tonight.

OT: shall be a good Raw, will be very unpredictable.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

JTB33b said:


> The best news is Hornswoggle is stuck in europe.


Music to my ears!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Can't they still have guys appear by satellite or something?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

The major guys involved in storylines for Extreme Rules will appear via video packages/pre-taped segments. The main players for RAW will most likely be on the show, just not in the arena itself.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty87 (Nov 25, 2009)

JTB33b said:


> The best news is Hornswoggle is stuck in europe.


And no Cena! This is the best thing ever! I do prefer smackdown lately anyway so raw has a chance of being watchable. Sorry my opinion.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

I can see.....

Triple H poking fun at how he's the only one how made it to the show from Raw, Out comes Carlito, cuts a promo about how he deserves a chance to prove himself...........only to get squashed!

Kozlov is about too attack the host, when Taker shows up and stops him

CM Punk about how raw fans are even worse than Smackdown

And maybe a Vince promo about how God screwed Vince!?!? Doubt that, got a feeling he wont be there or not on screen

NXT showcase or something

Yoshi Tatsu vs Zack Ryder?!!?


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

JTB33b said:


> The best news is Hornswoggle is stuck in europe.





NJ88 said:


> Yes please. Trips/Undertaker promo would pretty much own.


This.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Looking forward to ahem shall i say Monday Night Smackdown! lol i am attending SD tomorrow in Mohegan Sun so im curious as to what will happen tomorrow.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

Christ, the week before Extreme Rules and we still aren't going to have another promo with Triple H and Sheamus. I have to say, I'm pretty pissed off. This feud is already random enough. I like both guys, but apart from Sheamus interupting Triple H's love confession to Michaels, there hasn't been much substance here. 

No Orton, no Batista and oddly enough, I'm saddened by the lack of Dibiase. I don't really care that Cena won't be there, although I wouldn't have minded seeing him add a little more fire to the match with Batista at Extreme Rules. I wonder if Cody Rhodes will be on the show. Where in God's name has he been since the match with Orton at Wrestlemania?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

At least Orton will be absent


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm fully expecting Cena to come through the roof and into the ring in an orange and blue cape.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

perro said:


> At least Orton will be absent


?????


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

No Orton? Damn, I was thinking the Orton/Swagger match at Extreme Rules really needed that build up and face off between the two right before the ppv. If Orton will not be available for Smackdown then that's really bad. Oh well, WWE would manage to make a lackluster interaction between the two tonight if Orton was here in the states anyways.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

I posted this earlier but got lost in all the confusion and chaos amoungst the volcanic discussion. lol. 

Airports in Northern Ireland will be re-opening tomorrow. So seeing as tonight SmackDown is 'taking over' Raw, could it be possible for the opposite to happen on SmackDown? Maybe the Raw crew will get back in time for the SmackDown tapings? I know it'll be a long shot and even if they do make it in time they may very well be exhausted. But imagine Raw just randomly showing up on SmackDown without warning, cutting to a brawl in the back area (one of the commentators can say _"A brawl between both Raw and SmackDown superstars has *erupted* in the backstage area!"_) Triple H/Sheamus and Punk/Mysertio fighting out the back of course to keep in sinc with their match build up. Would also be a good way introduce some 'extreme' elements. Main event could be an inter-promotional match between Edge/Batista with Swagger on commentary, then have Orton burst throw the crowd behind Swagger and have them start brawling outside the ring. Jericho runs down and beats on Edge with Batista. Cena's music hits and makes the save as Swagger, Jericho and Batista leaves. SmackDown ends with Cena in the ring and Orton on the announce table doing his pose. \_O__/

Or not. I dunno.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Kazz said:


> I posted this earlier but got lost in all the confusion and chaos amoungst the volcanic discussion. lol.
> 
> Airports in Northern Ireland will be re-opening tomorrow. So seeing as tonight SmackDown is 'taking over' Raw, could it be possible for the opposite to happen on SmackDown? Maybe the Raw crew will get back in time for the SmackDown tapings? I know it'll be a long shot and even if they do make it in time they may very well be exhausted. But imagine Raw just randomly showing up on SmackDown without warning, cutting to a brawl in the back area (one of the commentators can say _"A brawl between both Raw and SmackDown superstars has *erupted* in the backstage area!"_) Triple H/Sheamus and Punk/Mysertio fighting out the back of course to keep in sinc with their match build up. Would also be a good way introduce some 'extreme' elements. Main event could be an inter-promotional match between Edge/Batista with Swagger on commentary, then have Orton burst throw the crowd behind Swagger and have them start brawling outside the ring. Jericho runs down and beats on Edge with Batista. Cena's music hits and makes the save as Swagger, Jericho and Batista leaves. SmackDown ends with Cena in the ring and Orton on the announce table doing his pose. \_O__/
> 
> Or not. I dunno.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8631144.stm


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

JohnBeattie said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8631144.stm


Haha. Unpredictable ash cloud. That's Vintage Volcano for ya.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Taker is gonna be on RAW tonight!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Great to hear that The Undertaker will appear!
I would love a Triple H/Undertaker confrontation.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

Kazz said:


> I posted this earlier but got lost in all the confusion and chaos amoungst the volcanic discussion. lol.
> 
> Airports in Northern Ireland will be re-opening tomorrow. So seeing as tonight SmackDown is 'taking over' Raw, could it be possible for the opposite to happen on SmackDown? Maybe the Raw crew will get back in time for the SmackDown tapings? I know it'll be a long shot and even if they do make it in time they may very well be exhausted. But imagine Raw just randomly showing up on SmackDown without warning, cutting to a brawl in the back area (one of the commentators can say _"A brawl between both Raw and SmackDown superstars has *erupted* in the backstage area!"_) Triple H/Sheamus and Punk/Mysertio fighting out the back of course to keep in sinc with their match build up. Would also be a good way introduce some 'extreme' elements. Main event could be an inter-promotional match between Edge/Batista with Swagger on commentary, then have Orton burst throw the crowd behind Swagger and have them start brawling outside the ring. Jericho runs down and beats on Edge with Batista. Cena's music hits and makes the save as Swagger, Jericho and Batista leaves. SmackDown ends with Cena in the ring and Orton on the announce table doing his pose. \_O__/
> 
> Or not. I dunno.


Surely the SD taping is easier to do if they decide to go with a raw invasion sorta thing. They could just tape it wednesday thursday or even on Friday.....and how to fill the seats........offer the tickets for free. Solution!

Anyway, im actually really looking forward to RaW Tonight. Jericho + Guest host = magic.

Punk on the mic in front of the Universe always is brilliant
And Undertaker on Raw again..............Cant be bad!


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Kazz said:


> Haha. Unpredictable ash cloud. That's Vintage Volcano for ya.


Rofl

Volcano for slammy.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

And you guys are forgetting that SD doesn't have to be taped on Tuesday. Their is nothing that says it can't be LIVE on Friday w/ the RAW brand, that's if they make it back.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

WG5516 said:


> And you guys are forgetting that SD doesn't have to be taped on Tuesday. Their is nothing that says it can't be LIVE on Friday w/ the RAW brand, that's if they make it back.


The arena booked for taping it tomorrow and the multiple international markets that air SmackDown! on Thursdays (i.e. before the Friday airing in the States) say it has to be taped tomorrow.


----------



## Red Stinger (Aug 25, 2008)

what time does it start?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Red Stinger said:


> what time does it start?


1 hour.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

will94 said:


> The arena booked for taping it tomorrow and the multiple international markets that air SmackDown! on Thursdays (i.e. before the Friday airing in the States) say it has to be taped tomorrow.


Um actually, only Australia shows it on a thursday, but technically its friday over there. uk is shown around a couple of hours in advance, so couldnt be live, but could be taped as late as thursday. The arena may be booked, but due to circumstances im sure they could find another, or keep the one theyve got on hold.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Should be an interesting RAW because its something different having the Smackdown guys and some of the RAW guys on the show. Might actually see some wrestling on RAW since Smackdown has the better wrestling of the two shows.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Not sure what to make of tonight

Assuming stories are true about the creative team working into last night to make a decent script I'm curious as to how it's going to play out and how effectively

Change could be good though - better than they could have hoped


----------



## Frankie4Life4 (Oct 19, 2006)

In honor of Randy Orton, I want everyone to watch this to prep for tonight's show. Its a good laugh.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yRjr8Ux-60


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Monday night Smackdown starting


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Ready to lay SmackDown... on Raw!


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Frankie4Life4 said:


> In honor of Randy Orton, I want everyone to watch this to prep for tonight's show. Its a good laugh.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yRjr8Ux-60


"A clown, man? What the fuck is your problem?" Lmao.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Should be interesting.

Here we go.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

TRIPLE H!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

here we gooooooooooooo


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Should've went to RAW tonight. Too bad I have lecture tomorrow and didn't get home until 8:00 pm tonight.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Cole and Lawler made it back then?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Please please please let The Undertaker confront Triple H.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Game rules! *


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

STARTING WITH HHH, nice!!


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

Taker in come out during the promo!!!!


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

holy shit, lilian garcia returns! MEGA MARK!


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

LILIAN


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Wonder what Trips has in store for everyone tonight.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Of coarse when everyone on RAW gets stuck in Europe, HHH manages to still make it to RAW. 

I mean he didn't go on tour, but honestly if anyone was not going to miss RAW it was going to be HHH.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Is that lilian Garcia?


----------



## JabroniDrive (Apr 4, 2009)

Is it just me, or was that Lillian?


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

SCUK07 said:


> TRIPLE H!!!


Good thing he didn't travel with everyone else really. At least they've got one of their big stars on Raw.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

youngb11 said:


> ?????


and orton-less raw is automatically a good one


----------



## Trebek (Jul 21, 2008)

I thought the Smackdown crew was calling it tonight? How many people got back?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Woop Woop Garcia Is Here Tonight


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Garcia back to crush TNA!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Liniert said:


> Cole and Lawler made it back then?


Cole and Lawler were never stuck, they left after TV finished last Monday. The reason the other guys are stuck is because they ran house shows throughout Europe the rest of the week.

Awesome to see Lilian back.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

LILLIAN! I missed her. Thats great, even if it is just for one night.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

show starts with the game.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

Screw Trips.............LILIAN!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

New School Fire said:


> Wonder what Trips has in store for everyone tonight.


He's going to do Steph right in the middle of the ring*


*post 4,000


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

blue lighting instead of red, smackdown is taking over


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

HHH to take on one of SD's stars tonight?


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Lillian and HHH...good start!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jokes!


----------



## KnS (Nov 10, 2006)

Haha, Trips said not to suck up to him because he's the only one there.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOLOL HHH


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

guy shouting "Iceland sucks"


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

HHH is teaching us about volcanoes.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

this is classic HHH funny stuff promo


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Triple H talking for the next two hours is going to get ratings.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Booing the volcano...I love WWE fans!


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

rippin on show! nice job!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

This is pretty funny.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hhh vs the crowd


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

HHH IS BURYING THE VOLCANO !


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

triple H comedy hour!!!!


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

HHH is awesome


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL HHH is awesome

2 hour ironman match haha


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

hhh running raw

he learning the biz for when he take over vince as owner lol


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd laugh if he said "Ok show's over."


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

My money's on Frank...audio guys are tough mofo's!


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

pasty tea bag!!! lolol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

NXT guys here?


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Sheamus will show on the tron in a taped segment probably (as well as other stars to hype extreme rules)


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

PUNK!!!!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Fuck Yes!


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HHH for 2 hours, I won't mind.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

PUNK PUNK PUNK PUNK!!


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

CM Punk to save the day!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

NICE!!!!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Punk!


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

CM PUNK!!!! SES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

oh shit....


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

MARKKKKK OUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

YESSS PUNK


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes ! CM Punk!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

SD Invasion


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

YES!!!! I can't wait for this


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

HOLY SHIT ,SES CM PUNK HAS ARRIVED AND INVADED RAW, MEGA MARKINg!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Best Raw ever really, with Punk.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

PUNK HHH Promo.................Awesome!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Can Punk and Triple H go for one hour?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

CM PUNK BITCHES!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

shit just got real.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

PUUUUUNNNNNKKKKKKKK


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Boring CM Punk.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

PUNKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

PUNK and Trips promo is about to be fucking awesome.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

MARK THE FUCK OUT TIME, PUNK!!!!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Punk vs. Triple H tonight?

Or, Punk and a partner vs. Triple H and GONG~!! :side:


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

PUNK!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Serena has an awesome body.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

I just marked a little too hard for Punk! Punk vs HHH could be fun.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

save us punk.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Germany is the only place worse than Jersey according to Punk.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Half the people there are from New York anyway.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

i got 2 words for ya jersey sucks! i marked


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Jersey Sucks :lmao

Its true though.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

TKOW said:


> Punk vs. Triple H tonight?
> 
> Or, Punk and a partner vs. Triple H and GONG~!! :side:


don't tempt fate don't tempt it


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

their is no way in hell punk will come out looking good


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Punk is awesomeness *


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

So many Punk dick suckers here...


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

didnt punk rip New Jersey during A house show in Germany??? "this country is nearly as bad as New Jersey!" or sumthing?!?!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Taking a shot at HBK oh


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol i wish the raw crew would get trapped every week


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

Trips and Rey vs SES?!?!?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Serena has an awesome body.


100%truth


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

THNC said:


> So many Punk dick suckers here...


STFU. He just has a lot of fans.

This has been pretty good so far. Punk and HHH working well together.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Saw that one coming from a mile away


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Punk chants?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Foreign chemicals, like shampoo and soap. Yup yup.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hooray, Punk gets to job to Hunter!

/sarcasm


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

This could be great mic work if HHH is kind of in the role of guest host. He still is damn good on the mic.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

this is going to be the longest promo in history


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Damn Punk is such an awesome Heel!! He owns. Too bad he will job to Triple Nose


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Calling it right now Triple H, Undertaker, Edge, and Mysterio vs Swagger, Jericho, Punk, and Gallows.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

NotAllThere said:


> This could be great mic work if HHH is kind of in the role of guest host. He still is damn good on the mic.


Well MacGruber is the guest host...so...


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Punk's heat brings a tear to my eye, he's such an awesome heel.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Hooray, Punk gets to job to Hunter!
> 
> /sarcasm


It's what I'm expecting. CM Punk is getting crazy heat from the crowd here.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Punk is an awesome troll.


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

this feels like a house show


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I wanted to be part of the WWE Universe, I got banned 

I feel like they're just stalling for time.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

They are really trying to find ways to use up time.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Punk Facepalm


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

LILLIAN GARCIA WOOOOOO


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Lillian!!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

So much filler!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*HHH is hilarious!*


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Whoa, Lillian is back for a night,


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

I LOVE LILIAN!!!


----------



## EggMasta (Jan 26, 2007)

Its going to be a long raw indeed


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

If this guy right here wants to make out with Serena...damn..I'm not there..so I can't


horse around...there's a private joke in there


----------



## ax&smash (May 7, 2007)

OMG! LILLIAN! BEST EPISODE OF RAW EVER!


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Did Michael Cole just let out a nerdy little snort?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

The bald wondertwins.....lol


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn, I forgot how hot Lillian is :yum:


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

This is why WWE shouldn't be so scripted. This promo clearly hasn't been scripted much at all and it seems much better for it.


----------



## A simple lad (Feb 8, 2010)

It's been a brilliant opener. Two of the best mic workers in the industry.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

They brought in Lillian Garcia because all the other announcers are in Europe?

I love Punk's hate for Jersey


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Punk=Boring.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Was Lillian called to come through because all of the other announcers are stuck in Europe? lol


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> Did Michael Cole just let out a nerdy little snort?


VINTAGE COLE!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This is fuckin' cool.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

As JR would say, "Business just picked up!"


----------



## pyrobob182 (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow. This is already the most interesting/exciting Raw I have seen in a looong time simply because it is being done on-the-fly and I have no idea what is gonna happen. Wow I wish Raw was like this every week.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Why is the razor so much louder on Smackdown? 

Sarcasm btw...


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

That was pretty damn entertaining way to open Raw.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

I've certainly enjoyed Raw so far.

I wish it was this way every week


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Can you imagine if Triple H went to the tour?


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Rey gonna join SES


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That was a pretty big chunk of hair he took out.


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

One of the worst opening segments in a while, and that's saying something considering all the guest host they've had.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

GREAT SEGMENT


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn Mysterio...great now we know Mysterio is winning.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Punk better fucking win at Extreme Rules.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

tjstaff said:


> One of the worst opening segments in a while, and that's saying something considering all the guest host they've had.


One of the worst? :gun:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I really hope this means Rey loses at Extreme Rules.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Damn it, they had to find a way to get Cena on the show didn't they? :side:

Obviously Punk/Gallows vs. Rey/Triple H tonight.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

LMAO! Even the being in a different country can't keep John Cena off RAw!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

in before 'PUNK IS BURRIED, PUNK WILL LOSE, PUNK IS GETTING DISRESPECTED' posts


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't be helped but Rey looked ridiculous trying to clothesline Gallows over the top rope.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

One of the best opening segments for a while, and finally there is a crowd that seems to be really into it!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

John Cena will overcome the odds of the volcano.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Damn Mysterio...great now we know Mysterio is winning.


How?

When faces look good heading into the PPV they usually lose like 60% of the time.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

King Kenny said:


> Punk better fucking win at Extreme Rules.





Rockhead said:


> I really hope this means Rey loses at Extreme Rules.


Agreed.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

just to confirm, was that a shot at lillians face?
i admit i did laugh and take it that way at first,
but anyways, im loving this raw. hhh knows how to work a crowd


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

How to ruin a great start to the show...............Super Cena is next via Satellite

Any way, Post 195 i called it...........Its only a matter of time before it happens tonight.......Rey and HHH vs SES


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> One of the worst? :gun:


he jus said that for attention clearly ... im guessing...

i thought it was a badass shoot, it seemed unscripted


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> LMAO! Even the being in a different country can't keep John Cena off RAw!!


Was just thinking this.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

peepaholic said:


> I can't be helped but Rey looked ridiculous trying to clothesline Gallows over the top rope.


Exactly what I was thinking. 

I was expecting to see Rey/Trips vs. SES, but now Im not so sure.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH is grossed out by greasey hair? He is like eeewww. lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

It was a good opener, but I can't believe we're already 20 minutes into Raw, that segment did drag on and on, and we now have a Cena promo coming up... damn. But I still think we could get a great show at the end of the night.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Damn Mysterio...great now we know Mysterio is winning.


How do you figure?? I'm actually thinking it's gonna go the other way.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Cena is going to FU the volcano and carry the entire raw roster on his back, then walk on water to return to raw tonight.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

peepaholic said:


> Damn, I forgot how hot Lillian is :yum:




She is quite delicious looking.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cena FUs the volcano, jumps across atlantic to new jersey


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't know what some of you are talking about, that was a great, spontaneous opening segment. Jesus, give them some credit for getting a show together this quickly.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Geeez Punk.
*splooge*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmmmm....I could've put money on Cena just making the volcano tap out to the STF.:lmao


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Hammertron said:


> just to confirm, was that a shot at lillians face?
> i admit i did laugh and take it that way at first,
> but anyways, im loving this raw. hhh knows how to work a crowd


yeah, that was Lillian
they said that she was a special guest


----------



## TripleT (Apr 8, 2008)

This Raw is looking damn good


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

McIntyre!

Mark out!


----------



## tjstaff (Aug 18, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> One of the worst? :gun:


Yes. They spent 20 minutes on something they could have done in 7. Triple H was way too obvious he was stalling. And here I thought he could improvise well on the mic, he went on and on about freedom and sucking up WAY too much to the crowd. They could have introduced McGruber and I would have enjoyed it better, which is saying a lot because I have never seen anything dealing with McGruber.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Matt Hardy with a Mortal Kombat stance.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

YES!! My first chance to see McIntyre, like EVER!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Geeez Punk.
> *splooge*


Don't make me turn the hose on you, woman!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

They both got a jobber entrance. lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why does Matt do that? :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

McIntyre/Hardy haha


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

SWEET 2 OF MY FAVO... o wait nevermind i hate both of them.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Meh at this match. Just saw it on Smackdown. What's with both getting jobber entrances?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

They most likely cut drew's entrance so people wouldn't see how little a reaction he gets.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

wow, what a dull matchup. time to change the channel.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Kane to interrupt this match? Or at least make an appearance afterwards.


----------



## Dash20 (Dec 6, 2009)

That was such a great opening segment.

Damn HHH is so good on the mic. They couldn't have asked for a better RAW guy to be on the show. 

Considering that was a last minute promo it was better than most opening segments in recent months. Hope RAW continues with this kind of level.

And I hope you guys are right (and I imagine you are) SES vs Rey and HHH would be a good match (Hopefully)


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

god i hope drew doesnt get drafted to raw.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> McIntyre!
> 
> Mark out!


McIntyre actually has a fan? :shocked:

I thought *everyone* hated him


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

hardy sucks chants


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Call Drew Mcyntire if you want to kill the crowd heat.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Methinks Matt needs a make-over. Time to grow up. The rocker/rebel thing isn't working anymore. He needs to get serious like the Miz did.

Who the hell is this ref??? Why's he gettin' in the action?!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

What's with Matt Hardy missing his punches?

This happened on Smackdown too.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

DFUSCMAN said:


> They most likely cut drew's entrance so people wouldn't see how little a reaction he gets.


That's a good point.


----------



## derekmike2 (Aug 29, 2009)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> LMAO! Even the being in a different country can't keep John Cena off RAw!!


The U.S. army couldnt keep him from raw........


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

bathroom break


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

king needs to talk louder or have his mic turned up.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

best half hour of raw in some time

hhh and punk segment 

and mcintyre


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

To those few...........or one McIntyre Mark..........He's just as boring on Raw as he is on Smackdown....and has even less reaction.....best place to draft him........FCW?!?!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thankfully that was short.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thats it?

He should have done future shock!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

All the Raw crew will be watching on Sky Sports live where it's almost half 2 in the morning. Welcome to our world. :lmao


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

does the IC title look more blue to anyone else??

it's like they remodeled it again


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

bme said:


> yeah, that was Lillian
> they said that she was a special guest


no no i meant, a shot, like he said "horse" around, didnt kno if that
was a jab about her horse face, dont get me wrong, shes not ugly, but yea


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Belfast, NORTHERN Ireland, you tits!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

peepaholic said:


> McIntyre actually has a fan? :shocked:
> 
> I thought *everyone* hated him


What?

I know plenty of people who like McIntyre.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Cena hasn't brought a change of clothes. :lmao


----------



## ItsHotInYuma (May 29, 2009)

Anybody heard of boats??? Get these guys the hell out of there!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"They iz treatin us gud...we all just chillin n shyt..."


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

trying to make this out like this is live........


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Super Cena to swim the Atlantic


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just no, Cena.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Cena shows why he is super man again.

Swimming across the Ocean....Vintage CENA!


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> hardy sucks chants


Yeah,I heard that too.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol cena can just build a bridge and then run to extreme rules.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

couple bathroom breaks....oooooo 3 hour draft baby!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Ha all the fans booing Cena. All the kids crying cuz he's not there tonight


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Swin across the Atlantic :lmao 

I really do think he reads some of the posts on here


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Are they only having five matches on the PPV?


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Triple H: So how is it over there
*In the background all the heels and faces are brawling with Orton in the middle hitting anyone who gets to close to him The Miz sneaks up behidn him and he grabs him in a headlock punching his head in*
Cena: Oh you know, the usual


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

blah, blah, Blah............something...........BLAH BLAH Batista.............Tapped out..........BLAH....BLAH..LAst Man Standing...........BLAH BLAH CHAMP WILL BE HERE!

Just for those who missed it!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Liniert said:


> Super Cena to swim the Atlantic


And FU some sharks...maybe the kraken?!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

its a good thing cena wasn't there. he would have gotten booed.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

The Striker said:


> "They iz treatin us gud...we all just chillin n shyt..."


lmaoooooooooooooo

ol' dave chappelle 

repped


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I logged on just to voice my displeasure at the best entrance in the WWE being cut off by commercials. Count me as another Drew fan.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Liniert said:


> Super Cena to swim the Atlantic


His spit actualy put out the volcano


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

Evilerk said:


> His spit actualy put out the volcano


Wish it would i wanna fly out on my holiday!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

ItsHotInYuma said:


> Anybody heard of boats??? Get these guys the hell out of there!!!!


Boats aren't exactly the fasted method of travel. Riding dolphins would be much more effective.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> I logged on just to voice my displeasure at the best entrance in the WWE being cut off by commercials. Count me as another Drew fan.


He needs that robe back, you know, the one they show on his titan-tron. He looks too plain without it.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Evilerk said:


> His spit actualy put out the volcano


:lmao Excellent.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Still wish they had of done

RAW: The Amazing Race


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

The Striker said:


> "They iz treatin us gud...we all just chillin n shyt..."


Cornrow Wallace? 
Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

Here comes Taker!!!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

big bad vlad kozlov


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Why couldn't Kozlov have gotten stuck in Europe?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I VEEL DEHSTROY MAHGROOBEHR


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

KOZLOV SUCKS


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

King isn't much of a dresser these days, is he? :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ugh...... Kozlov is so bad on the mic.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Not going to lie, I'm finding this pretty funny.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Glad to see SNL is keeping up the time-honoured tradition of horrible movies.

I.. I have a confession to make. I am a Kozlov mark.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Shut up with the WHAT the chants!

Lawler speaks English!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

kozlov to fuck up the guest hosts..


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

"WHAT?!?1"

Fucking Jersey.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

This is such a horrible show so far. The beginning was good otherwise what a shitfest of a show. I admit i'm curious to see how bad it gets tonight until the main event.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

There's no way Kozlov wrote this.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

New Jersey getting shit on tonight. Great.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

lmaoooooo


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

TaylorFitz said:


> Not going to lie, I'm finding this pretty funny.


Me too, but he needs to go back to saying "I LOVE DOUBLE DOUBLE E"


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

MacGruber!!!!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

WTF lame.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I love all the hate on Jersey. 

That made me laugh a lot, "You are all physically inferior therefore you are weak."


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Jesus Christ, who are these guys and why are they guest hosting Raw?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

YES! They're doing this in character, which means it will be awesome.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

can Koz take him out plz.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Raw is jobber central tonight 
Lillian is the only person saving the show


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I really want to see Kozlov beat the hell out of both of them like JBL did to Hornswoggle in the cage.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

God, she looks so nervous.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

RAW IS JERICHO AGAIN!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

where the fuck is the only famous member of macgruber?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

epic main event is epic


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

We are in New Jersey. Should have gotten Jay and Silent Bob to guest host. Imagine that with CM Punk.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

header this macgrubber plix


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

why is she sooooooo dam scared... that bitch needs to gtfoutta here


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Jericho, Punk and Edge on Raw. Fucking fantastic.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

well i was close.

Rey and HHH vs SES...........throw in Jericho and Edge and bang Main Event!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jericho! Edge! 

Bon Jovi :lmao


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Bon Jovi! marking!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey I'm from Jersey!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

"Giant pile of suck."

Ouch!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

KnowYourRole said:


> Hey I'm from Jersey!


I am so sorry.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Jersey shore FTW


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

what's russian for giant pile of suck


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Mr. Every Night said:


> This is such a horrible show so far. *The beginning was good otherwise what a shitfest of a show.* I admit i'm curious to see how bad it gets tonight until the main event.


There's only been one match.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

erm, did i just hear that?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LMAO!!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

'you can't say that' chants

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

PuddleDancer said:


> why is she sooooooo dam scared... that bitch needs to gtfoutta here


You have to see a MacGruber SNL segment to get their characters.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

..........BON JOVI!!! 

And now rippin on his mama! Where's Shelton's muma now days?!?!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

XD You Can't Say That Chants!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol i love the you cant say that chant.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

*You Can't Say That*

hahahaha


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i want him to kill the host now


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

oh my god guys. ITS HER CHARACTER. shes not nervous. if youve seen a single trailer for the movie or seen the snl sketch youd see.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

lol at the "you can't say that" chants.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

You can't say that chants


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL I just can't keep a straight face when Kozlov is talking.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LMFAO @ MACGRUBER DANCING TO RON KILLING'S MUSIC!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

oh no. the truth.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MacGruber doing the whitest dance ever.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, RAW is horrendous lol. At least they have an excuse this week.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ODRiley said:


> oh my god guys. ITS HER CHARACTER. shes not nervous. if youve seen a single trailer for the movie or seen the snl sketch youd see.


I really and truly envy their ignorance.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

SCUK07 said:


> blah, blah, Blah............something...........BLAH BLAH Batista.............Tapped out..........BLAH....BLAH..LAst Man Standing...........BLAH BLAH CHAMP WILL BE HERE!
> 
> Just for those who missed it!


Lol, yet Batista is in the same hotel as him right now...


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

hes a terrorist!!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

LMAO They killed R-Truth!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

The volcano went off again! :lmao


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Damn!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

HE JUST BLEW UP R-TRUTH!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

LMFAO


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WTF????? :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, wow.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

good r-truth is dead. thought kane was coming out for a second and got happy.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

R-Truth got Buried!!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

R-Truth is dead....RIP


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

WHAT...R-Truth ..is R-Sploded


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

will94 said:


> LMAO They killed R-Truth!


YOU BASTARDS!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Derek said:


> Me too, but he needs to go back to saying "I LOVE DOUBLE DOUBLE E"


That was rather hilarious. I recall at one point after months of not doing anything Cole said to him, "It's been months and now you can't be in the Rumble because you're not on a brand. What are you doing?"

His response, "I love Double Double E!" 

:lmao This is one of the funniest segments I've seen in a very long time.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

LMAO They killed Him


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

KANE IS HERE. :side:


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh, now they are clearly mocking the Jeff Hardy tragedy. Tasteless.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

kill him kozlov


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

Best bit of WWE TV ever!!! Truth blown up......despite being able to see him run through the Curtain..........and now bring out Taker and kill Kozlov!!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

They killed R-Truth!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Lol, yet Batista is in the same hotel as him right now...





Kinky...


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

:lmao That was all so random, yet so awesome


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

This is the funniest guest host(s) lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

R.I.P R-Truth.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay, I've had enough, I'm done. 42 minutes this week. New record.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that was pretty hilarious


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

There might not be any wrestling on this show at all I'm really enjoying it regardless.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

R-truth is dead WOW


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This guest host guy is ROFLCOPTER funny looking.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

This segment actually makes me miss Jeremy Piven and Dr Ken


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god are we gonna have every raw main eventer via satelite tonight? and a bunch of lame jobbers getting air time?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

is Muhammad Hassan making hes redebut tonight then?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

World Wrestling Entertainment has come to terms on the release of Smackdown Superstar R-Truth as of today, April 19, 2010. WWE wishes R-Truth the best in all future endeavors.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Liniert said:


> is Muhammad Hassan making hes redebut tonight then?


Mehbe?


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Oh, now they are clearly mocking the Jeff Hardy tragedy. Tasteless.



I don't think so 
I think it was more a joke about MacGruber 
he just said he had explosives all over the arena


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

oh yeah people the girl isn't nervous, that's her character ... she's a comedian people and an actress.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

Liniert said:


> is Muhammad Hassan making hes redebut tonight then?


Just because something blew up dont assume Terrorists! 

I'd actually like to see him back in the WWE, just maybe handled right this time!


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> Oh god are we gonna have every raw main eventer via satelite tonight? and a buunch of lame jobbers getting air time?



...you realize a good chunk of the Raw roster is stuck in Belfast, Ireland, right? There was already a report saying people in matches Sunday would still appear via video to help hype their matches.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Randy! Yay!
But what was all that shit that just happened...don't get me wrong blowing up R-Truth was pretty awesome but the rest of it...guest hosts make me wanna :fpalm


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Kayfabe 
R-truth died and went to hell
Kane brought him back from the dead as his new tag team partner.


----------



## Trebek (Jul 21, 2008)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> Okay, I've had enough, I'm done. 42 minutes this week. New record.


I bet you are a riot at parties.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Any of you guys heard of the show Macgyver? 
Macgruber is a spoof of him 
I wonder what that guy is doing now 
from what I heard that show was pretty cool


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ive been entertained, as much randomness as there is


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm very glad they are doing the guest host stuff in character. It makes it a tom more enjoyable.

And for those who "don't get it" or don't know who they are, get out of your little bubble and watch some TV or look it up on the internet. MacGruber is a sketch on Saturday Night Live that's getting turned into a movie. It's hilarious and is pretty well known. So stop ragging on WWE for getting "hosts nobody knows" just because you're too stupid to have not heard of them.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Ron Killings will return a month lateras the new Undertaker hovering over the ring.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> World Wrestling Entertainment has come to terms on the release of Smackdown Superstar R-Truth as of today, April 19, 2010. WWE wishes R-Truth the best in all future endeavors.


Oh how i pray for this..................


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

That was freakin hilarious.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> I don't think so
> I think it was more a joke about MacGruber
> he just said he had explosives all over the arena


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXGuNdjuHUM

I beg to differ, good sir. They are clearly taking shots at this horrific incident involving their former employee.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> Any of you guys heard of the show Macgyver?
> Macgruber is a spoof of him
> I wonder what that guy is doing now
> from what I heard that show was pretty cool


not seen it at all, but have seen some stuff on Mythbusters to do with the series


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Is WWE going to announce R-Truths death on wwe.com?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

We've had Earthquake. We've had the Hurricane. Ladies and Gentlement, making his way to the ring... The Volcano!!!

WWE's Natural Disasters.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

wow, this show totally sucks balls. but i'm still checking to see how much worse it can get


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wasnt ryan phillippe supposed to be here?


----------



## Trebek (Jul 21, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXGuNdjuHUM
> 
> I beg to differ, good sir. They are clearly taking shots at this horrific incident involving their former employee.


Cue the "not sure if serious" pic.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Lulz, I wasn't serious...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> ...you realize a good chunk of the Raw roster is stuck in Belfast, Ireland, right? There was already a report saying people in matches Sunday would still appear via video to help hype their matches.


I know but i was under the impression that the smackdown roster was on raw tonight i figured they would make 
the show good.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"pee-pee pants" :lmao


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

at Kane being a normal guy


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

lmao at r truths wiki page 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R_truth

"Killings was finally killed on a April 19th edition of WWE RAW."


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kane made a funny.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How are Cole and King still in the states?*


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Kane, did you blow up R-truth?

"Um, no."


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

*Awaits Ashleigh Rose to jump Randy from behind*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

shouldnt kane have an eternal hatred for HHH?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Orton...speaking....putting...me....to...sleep..ZZZZZZZZZZZz


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

will94 said:


> I'm very glad they are doing the guest host stuff in character. It makes it a tom more enjoyable.
> 
> And for those who "don't get it" or don't know who they are, get out of your little bubble and watch some TV or look it up on the internet. MacGruber is a sketch on Saturday Night Live that's getting turned into a movie. It's hilarious and is pretty well known. So stop ragging on WWE for getting "hosts nobody knows" just because you're too stupid to have not heard of them.


Exactly.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I always wondered how SNL is still on the air despite it not having been funny for years and years. I guess I now know- apparently most people still think it is funny. I think I feel a headache coming on.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

wtf...


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *How are Cole and King still in the states?*


they flew back after last weeks tapings on the monday, flights were cancelled from the uk on wednesday


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm surprised they didn't make Cena and Orton say more than they did.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *How are Cole and King still in the states?*


They probably came back immediately after Raw last week, as they weren't really needed for house shows.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *How are Cole and King still in the states?*


Because announcers don't go to house shows and they probably left Europe the day after Raw.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Kane talking freaks me out!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Swagger just looks like a total twerp.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *How are Cole and King still in the states?*




Don't really need to keep commentators in Europe to announce house shows I guess.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

VRsick said:


> shouldnt kane have an eternal hatred for HHH?


I mean there was the Katie Vick Storyline with them...

But this is WWE. You are suppose to forget half the WWE's history especially if it happened before 2004.


----------



## Frankie4Life4 (Oct 19, 2006)

Speaking of Randy Orton...check out this video of him down at Mania that I filmed!!! Its HILARIOUS!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yRjr8Ux-60

Tell me what you think!


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *How are Cole and King still in the states?*


They left after TV was done last week on Monday. The airspace closures didn't begin until Wednesday I believe.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

perro said:


> Orton...speaking....putting...me....to...sleep..ZZZZZZZZZZZz


Then change the channel


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SCUK07 said:


> they flew back after last weeks tapings on the monday, flights were cancelled from the uk on wednesday


i was thinking they stole somebody's tickets and flew back.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Is anyone else getting a "Fatal 4 Way" promo?


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

LMFAO @ R-Truths Wiki Page!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

WWE coming to New York/New Jersey again in like 7 weeks for Fatal Four Way.


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> I beg to differ, good sir. They are clearly taking shots at this horrific incident involving their former employee.


On the Macgruber sketch on SNL it always involves him screwing up and accidentally blowing themselves or someone else up. Has nothing to do with Hardy. Just part of the Macgruber shtick.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

bjnelson19705 said:


> i was thinking they stole somebody's tickets and flew back.





Cole must have heard Heidenreich was in Europe.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Frankie4Life4 said:


> Speaking of Randy Orton...check out this video of him down at Mania that I filmed!!! Its HILARIOUS!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yRjr8Ux-60
> 
> Tell me what you think!


That is awesome. Makes me like Orton even more.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

This show has been... meh so far. Twas kinda funny when R Truth blew up, but other than that, it's been a so-so show so far.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Frankie4Life4 said:


> Speaking of Randy Orton...check out this video of him down at Mania that I filmed!!! Its HILARIOUS!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yRjr8Ux-60
> 
> Tell me what you think!


lol a clown...c'mon.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

TheRealThing said:


> Is anyone else getting a "Fatal 4 Way" promo?


Yeah I got one too. For some reason I never got a promo for the MSG house show the night before. 

Did you get commercials for RAW tonight last week or just for the MSG house show?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> That is awesome. Makes me like Orton even more.


ditto! great moment haha


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

VRsick said:


> shouldnt kane have an eternal hatred for HHH?


They did a segment when they were on the same Survivor Series team a few years ago and mentioned the feud. They sort of put the past behind them. It was actually a pretty funny segment.

I would be so pissed if I was at this show live. One wrestling match so far. It's been fun to watch but I would be livid if I was there.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

now time for Taker then...........to take out Swagger!?!?! 

Or is TAker just gonna show up and clean house after the mainevent?!?! Or for the Kozlov match!?!?!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

ODRiley said:


> On the Macgruber sketch on SNL it always involves him screwing up and accidentally blowing themselves or someone else up. Has nothing to do with Hardy. Just part of the Macgruber shtick.


With entrance pyro? I doubt it. They are upset Jeff Hardy is pushing TNA to better ratings than WWE so they are making fun of his traumatic experience. Really quite despicable.


----------



## goodboi117 (May 5, 2008)

horrible raw.. im seeing sd tomorrow hopefully its not nearly as bad.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

It's Jack "No Heat" Thwagga


----------



## JabroniDrive (Apr 4, 2009)

Is it just me, or does Thwagger have a replica WHC belt on?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Double Down...Cole loves the double meat..er..so I have heard


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Jack Thwagger does not have a speech impediment.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Those fans they just showed look pretty fucking bored.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Deadman?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> With entrance pyro? I doubt it. They are upset Jeff Hardy is pushing TNA to better ratings than WWE so *they are making fun of his traumatic experience.* Really quite despicable.





It's still real to me damnit!


----------



## karl573 (Mar 26, 2010)

"Wrestle someone!" hahaha


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

What? His promo didn't make any sense... LOL


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Undertaker?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

He will piss his pants if it's Undertaker.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

TAKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Undertaker?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i predict kane

rvd tna champ by the way lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

YES!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Uh oh.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

didnt see that comin


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Knew it was gonna be Taker.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*GONG~!!!*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HOLLLLY SHIITTTTT!!!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh boy...I just peed my pants


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Loving the Mania robe.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Crap Swagger's dead.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> It's still real to me damnit!


Hardy was actually burned during the spot, moron.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

Taker vs Swagger...................and here comes HBK to cost Taker the match

What!?!? Lilian returned tonight, so why not..............


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

good way to kill 10 minutes with takers entrance. like takers gear too.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

this pee your pants moment was brought to you by...


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> oh boy...I just peed my pants


Can we switch pants, so I can where your pee pee pants while they dry?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm excited to see this match but I really hope Taker doesn't squash him. If Swagger has to lose at least let him look strong in a fairly lengthy match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Taker should really wear that hood every time he comes to the ring it reminds me so much of his ministry days.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

20 Minute Match?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

WOW what a way to stop the Kurt angle comparisons
doing the exact single thing Angle did wont help
Undertake FTW though


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

It's awesome that he's using the Wrestlemania robe now.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Taker's jacket thing reminds me of something Fred wore in the Flintstones movie.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Hardy was actually burned during the spot, moron.


So was Undertaker at Elimination Chamber, whats your point?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

takers hood owns


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

HBK to come out of retirement and cost taker the match....feud will continue!!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh yeah Taker baby!
This make mark out moment number 4 so far for me tonight...some kind of record I think outside of PPV's.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm excited to see this match but I really hope Taker doesn't squash him. If Swagger has to lose at least let him look strong in a fairly lengthy match.


Thisthisthisthisthisthis.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Swaggers' gettnig throewd oevr the top rpoe


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Is Lillian Garcia an announcer again or something?


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

dazzy666 said:


> rvd tna champ by the way lol


not he's not, he's number contender..........he beat Hardy earlier. By the way Eric Bischoff's big surprise tonight was Samoa Joe...........YAWN!


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Sold out with 15,000+? I could be wrong but I thought Cole said at the beginning of Raw that Raw was sold out with 16,000+?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

swagger is going to get squashed haha


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

SCUK07 said:


> not he's not, he's number contender..........he beat Hardy earlier. By the way Eric Bischoff's big surprise tonight was Samoa Joe...........YAWN!


son he won it dont call me a liar!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

TNA was actually pretty good this time. Turn back to raw to see Taker/Swagger, nice.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

HGF said:


> Is Lillian Garcia an announcer again or something?


The normal guy is probably stuck in Europe, so the got Lillian for tonight since she lives in New York anyways.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

SCUK07 said:


> not he's not, he's number contender..........he beat Hardy earlier. By the way Eric Bischoff's big surprise tonight was Samoa Joe...........YAWN!


No RVD just won the title fpalm think before you speak


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Nobody is even close to that winning streak? What about Miz?!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OLD SCHOOL!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

This is a great way to see what chemistry there is between guys who wouldn't have competed before on live television, plus a great way to make Swagger look strong if he can hold his own, win or lose, against Taker.


----------



## derekmike2 (Aug 29, 2009)

LMAO he really is dead
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R_truth


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

this needs to be a solid 15 min match that makes swagger look strong...especially to give the live fans something after nothing for 40 min. opening segment, taker/swagger and 6 man tag to save the show!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*When Swagger tries to look serious he only makes himself look like a dork.*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Hey, STOP TALKING ABOUT TNA! I PLAN ON WATCHING IT AFTER RAW


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I will always be a Deadman > American Badass guy, but Undertaker telling Swagger he will make him famous would have been awesome.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

with the undertakers bad knees why does he always take that steel step spot?


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

derekmike2 said:


> LMAO he really is dead
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R_truth



*Changed his name to Ron Killed on April 19, when he was killed on an episode of WWE Raw.*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Swagger remembers that Taker's left leg is still injured from WrestleMania.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


> No RVD just won the title fpalm think before you speak


Really?!?! the live report i was reading has only got up to the Lockdown rematch..........which i assumed was the main event.

Up to then he'd only beat Hardy for #1 contender. Please remember, before you all rip me a new ass hole, i am watching in the UK and therefore am unable to watch impact live.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

What's this talk about R Truth?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> No RVD just won the title fpalm think before you speak


opps


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Kazz said:


> *Awaits Ashleigh Rose to jump Randy from behind*


LOL.

He's trying to hide his smirk at the start because he's still on cloud 9 after his many encounters with me on Saturday, obviously.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Is it just me or does Swagger seem a bit underdeveloped.... Is it his arms or his shoulders? Regardless, he looks silly


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> What's this talk about R Truth?


he died.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> What's this talk about R Truth?


You had to be there for it.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> What's this talk about R Truth?


He got blown up.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Can we stop the TNA discussion, this is the *RAW* thread. Some of us plan on watching it later :cuss:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

King Kenny said:


> What's this talk about R Truth?


He was "blown up" by Macgruber

I hope its the death of the R-Truth character.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I just heard Swagger and Taker talk..


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

People take themselves and wrestling way to seriously. This RAW has been hilarious. Mad random and making absolutely no sense at all. But still, very entertaining so far.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

King Kenny said:


> What's this talk about R Truth?


He was accidently blown up by MacGruber earlier in the show.


R.I.P. Truth


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> LOL.
> 
> He's trying to hide his smirk at the start because he's still on cloud 9 after his many encounters with me on Saturday, obviously.


With a married man, no less. Shame, shame.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

This is looking like a decent match. WWE is putting together a pretty solid show for having to throw it together at last minute. 

I don't find McGruber funny, but the killing R Truth was pretty funny. Better than most guest hosts, I like them doing it in character


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i know this shouldnt be the topic but seen as its a advert is lockdown worth downloading?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

A blast of hydration to the face? How is that a positive thing in any way? Looked horrible.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Keep the TNA talk out of this thread please. The next time it happens warnings will be given out. Go to the Impact thread if you want to talk about TNA.*


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

How many people are going to bring up R-Truth's wikipedia page? It was mildly entertaining one time.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

SCUK07 said:


> Really?!?! the live report i was reading has only got up to the Lockdown rematch..........which i assumed was the main event.
> 
> Up to then he'd only beat Hardy for #1 contender. Please remember, before you all rip me a new ass hole, i am watching in the UK and therefore am unable to watch impact live.


im in uk to noob, and u called me a liar


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> A blast of hydration to the face? How is that a positive thing in any way? Looked horrible.


its beats that two chicken with bacon sandwich


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> LOL.
> 
> He's trying to hide his smirk at the start because he's still on cloud 9 after his many encounters with me on Saturday, obviously.


You know, come to think of it, his video was awfully short. Um, Rose, are you holding Randy Orton hostage? I read that a large amount of Chloroform went missing from a medical lab in Belfast. You thought you could get away with it. Get away with Operation *Ash*leigh?!?!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

How much has happend on RAW? I switched off after Hardy/McIntrye came on the screen and watched TNA. Came back when Swagger/Taker was starting.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow crowd is dead as hell.

Come on Taker whip that nuggets ass!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

This match is boring


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> How much has happend on RAW? I switched off after Hardy/McIntrye came on the screen and watched TNA. Came back when Swagger/Taker was starting.


Well done, you managed to miss one of the worst guest host segments so far. It was Jeremy Piven/Dr Ken bad :shocked: Kozlov was involved and R-Truth was blown up by pyro (not the WF.com user obviously :lmao )


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

man 3 months ago swagger wasnt even on raw now he is fighting the top dawg


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, I flipped over right after Impact ended and I'm watching Taker vs. Swagger right now. 

BUT, I got a text message telling me that the guest host blew up R-Truth...LOL!!! What happened??? Fill me in!!!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

I've missed that DDT!


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Was that a replica belt Swagger was wearing?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Slam_It said:


> This match is boring


Really? I have found I agree with you a lot, but not this time. Enjoying the hell out of this match. Undertaker is making Swagger look like a champion.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

peepaholic said:


> Well done, you managed to miss one of the worst guest host segments so far. It was Jeremy Piven/Dr Ken bad :shocked: Kozlov was involved and R-Truth was blown up by pyro (not the WF.com user obviously :lmao )


Glad I missed that then. TNA was pretty awesome, especially the main event.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah this match is very boring. But Taker is still da man


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Big boot! Leg drop! Taker's Hulking up!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

thefzk said:


> Was that a replica belt Swagger was wearing?


Sure looked like it. haha


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

peepaholic said:


> Well done, you managed to miss one of the worst guest host segments so far. It was Jeremy Piven/Dr Ken bad :shocked: Kozlov was involved and *R-Truth was blown up by pyro (not the WF.com user obviously :lmao )*


Awesome mental image there...although I had to imagine what pyro looks like...:lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Really? I have found I agree with you a lot, but not this time. Enjoying the hell out of this match. Undertaker is making Swagger look like a champion.


It just picked up, but it was pretty slow at the beginning there.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Dalexian said:


> Is it just me or does Swagger seem a bit underdeveloped.... Is it his arms or his shoulders? Regardless, he looks silly



I think he has a bit of an odd body shape, but his arms look pretty big, I think he just has a very large upper body/ chest.


----------



## superdfraer (May 20, 2006)

Is it alright in this day and age to blow a guy up on live television? Isn't it the Oklahoma City bombing anniversary or something?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Slam_It said:


> It just picked up, but it was pretty slow at the beginning there.


Yeah it has. It has been decent though.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Tombstone.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

what did cole say there!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Will NO ONE put over the new WHC????!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao at Swagger and his credibility.*


----------



## superdfraer (May 20, 2006)

How is it helping Swagger to lose every match since he won the World title?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Good showing, Swagger. I liked that match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jimmy Hoffa reference in the middle of a match ending pinfall?


God Cole is terrible.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

LMFAO at Swagger jobbing clean


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This match actually made Swagger look somewhat legit against Taker.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i think cole just messed up that reference about bodies buried in meadowlands.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

dazzy666 said:


> what did cole say there!!!!


something about Jimmy Snuka not being the only person buried by the Undertake in the Meadowlands


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

In before the 'swagger was buried' threads.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Shitty booking imo. Swagger didn't need to lose ANOTHER time before the PPV. Fuck, how hard is it to have Swagger pick up a chair or a title and hit Taker, getting himself disqualified. Then pick up a mic
"Yeah I lost the match due to DQ, but at Extreme Rules there will be no DQ. I hope you are watching Randy Orton, because when I lay your ass out with this chair just like I did taker, there wont any referee to stop me."

Dumbass fucking raw bookers


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

KnowYourRole said:


> This match actually made Swagger look somewhat legit against Taker.


Yeah it did, but Swagger need to win and he needs to win at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

KnowYourRole said:


> This match actually made Swagger look somewhat legit against Taker.


Yeah but he lost, which means he was buried amirite?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

why does the world champ lose a match clean!?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Poor Swagger, just let him win a match!


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

...So im just now tuning into RAW from watching Impact... and I heard lillians voice. Shes back for a night? Awesome!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao at Swagger and his credibility.*




LOl at putting those 2 words in the same sentence.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> Will NO ONE put over the new WHC????!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?


LMAO at you thinking Jack "transitional champion" Swagger was gonna beat arguably the most credible wrestler of all time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It was a good match but why have your young strong WHC lose to a guy in his 50's with nagging injury's?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That was a good match, but I guess building up Swagger with wins is something they don't have any interest in doing. 


Anyways! Guys! Fill me in! Who blew up R-Truth and what happened?!?!?! I must know!!!!


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

WG5516 said:


> something about Jimmy Snuka not being the only person buried by the Undertake in the Meadowlands


I thought he said Jimmy Hart.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm guessing Miz is in Europe right now?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jesus Christ, he just lost to Taker, its not like he jobbed to Santino on Superstars. God damn.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

Where's Carlito...........he hasnt been on the tour! They could of had a Raw Mainevent..........Triple H squashing Carlito


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> It was a good match but why have your young strong WHC lose to a guy in his 50's with nagging injury's?


Taker is 45 ahem!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

superdfraer said:


> How is it helping Swagger to lose every match since he won the World title?


Well, he won the one that counted  (his world title match on smackdown)


----------



## superdfraer (May 20, 2006)

nocturnalg said:


> Shitty booking imo. Swagger didn't need to lose ANOTHER time before the PPV. Fuck, how hard is it to have Swagger pick up a chair or a title and hit Taker, getting himself disqualified. Then pick up a mic
> "Yeah I lost the match due to DQ, but at Extreme Rules there will be no DQ. I hope you are watching Randy Orton, because when I lay your ass out with this chair just like I did taker, there wont no referee to stop me."
> 
> Dumbass fucking raw bookers


No, see cause if Swagger loses all his matches, it's just make Randy Orton look like a loser when he fails to win the title on Sunday. That helps the WWE right?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Slam_It said:


> I'm guessing Miz is in Europe right now?





Awesome guess.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Swagger is a weak champion what do you expect


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Derek said:


> Jesus Christ, he just lost to Taker, its not like he jobbed to Santino on Superstars. God damn.


You are a Super Mod on the wroooong site if you are looking for reason or patience.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> It was a good match but why have your young strong WHC lose to a guy in his 50's with nagging injury's?


What, Taker's only 44. OK that's not exactly young but he's hardly Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

Derek said:


> Jesus Christ, he just lost to Taker, its not like he jobbed to Santino on Superstars. God damn.


^ This


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

they could have gotten a lesser superstar but still popular enough superstar who could lose to swagger,edge comes to mind.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Awesome guess.


Thanks. It was one of those "educated guesses" thing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't think the problem is Swagger losing to Taker. They should have put Swagger in with someone to get a win.. a much needed win. 

I think this doesn't bold well for Orton, to be honest. Swagger will have to beat someone... wont he?*


----------



## Trebek (Jul 21, 2008)

Undertaker wins = more merchandise purchases. They want the fans to be happy because they aren't getting a "traditional" RAW.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Instant Karma said:


> You are a Super Mod on the wroooong site if you are looking for reason or patience.


Yeah, I learned that a LOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time ago, but I always got to get my hopes up.


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Yeah but he lost, which means he was buried amirite?


Only if its HHH


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

stop your bitching of swagger not winning his matches to get him over, the matches that only matter are the one's that count which are the world title matches, he just won a triple threat match last friday and probably will beat randy orton


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Ha, WWE Universe just posted on facebook that they're refunding tickets to this event

Http://ow.ly/177bdx


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

main event should be good


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

he beat two former champions on smackdown and a good possibility of beating Orton at the PPV. He lost to the UNDERTAKER!!!! for god sakes.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

peepaholic said:


> What, Taker's only 44. OK that's not exactly young but he's hardly Hulk Hogan.


45

His 45th birthday was like 5 days before Wrestlemania.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> Jesus Christ, he just lost to Taker, its not like he jobbed to Santino on Superstars. God damn.


Apparantly people think Taker should sacrifice his credibility by laying down for a midcarder who only won the title because he could unhook a briefcase from a cord.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

This right here is the worst thing about the WWE

even if a new guy dose Technically make it to the main event, None of the fucking main eventers are Ever willing to lay down Clean!

This happened with punks first reign,I happened with Kofi ,it Happened with Sheamus now its happening to swagger

fucking Bull shit


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

dazzy666 said:


> main event should be good


DAMMNIT. Should have gone.

EDIT: Wrong quote. Meant to quote the RAW refund post.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

perro said:


> This right here is the worst thing about the WWE
> 
> even if a new guy dose Technically make it to the main event, None of the fucking main eventers are Ever willing to lay down Clean!
> 
> ...


However Sheamus will beat HHH this Sunday.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

perro said:


> This right here is the worst thing about the WWE
> 
> even if a new guy dose Technically make it to the main event, None of the fucking main eventers are Ever willing to lay down Clean!
> 
> ...


Yes, we should bury Shawn Michaels, 18 years of Wrestlemania domination, and really just all of the WWE's credibility by having the MitB winner pin Undertaker clean.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

God i hope MacGrueber blows up Micheal Cole!!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> he beat two former champions on smackdown and a good possibility of beating Orton at the PPV. He lost to the UNDERTAKER!!!! for god sakes.


Exactly. If you haven't lost to the Undertaker that means you've never wrestled the Undertaker.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

gregoryhelms1 said:


> It was a good match but why have your young strong WHC lose to a guy in his 50's with nagging injury's?


He's not in his 50's and what has Swagger done to warrant beating one of the greats of wrestling, even if it was thrown together at the last minute? He got the title cheaply (which I realise is the point of winning MiTB) and looked good in that match. Really good. Having a match like that aginast Taker can only help him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> This right here is the worst thing about the WWE
> 
> even if a new guy dose Technically make it to the main event, None of the fucking main eventers are Ever willing to lay down Clean!
> 
> ...


Fucks sake, the guy just got to the main event 2 weeks ago. You expect him to beat a guy who's been on top for 20 years? :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

the atmosphere of raw with smackdown stars is kind of boring me.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't think the problem is Swagger losing to Taker. They should have put Swagger in with someone to get a win.. a much needed win. *


*

Yeah, I don't want to see him beat Taker. I didnt want to see him face Taker at all, let alone on the last week to the ppv(after all these losses). 

At the very least it could've been a dirty finish with Swagger getting dq'd or c/o*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

perro said:


> This right here is the worst thing about the WWE
> 
> even if a new guy dose Technically make it to the main event, None of the fucking main eventers are Ever willing to lay down Clean!
> 
> ...


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

oh come on they didn't show big show kissing macgruber??

that's right, big show is gay in the movie.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what the hell. there are alot of WWE guys in the movie


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

perro said:


> This right here is the worst thing about the WWE
> 
> even if a new guy dose Technically make it to the main event, None of the fucking main eventers are Ever willing to lay down Clean!
> 
> ...


Dude, Punk and Swagger were fluke champions. They're not "strong" like the other main-eventers.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Kayfabe wise, Swagger got what he wanted. It was an "open invitation" after all.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

No...Vintage MacGruber!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao at Punk with a towel over his head.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ali Haji Punk?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

CM Bin Laden


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Punk looks like an ass.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

:lmao @ Punk with that towel.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Punk wearing a turbin?

Sweet!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Jericho has never pinned Triple H.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Jericho is the man...


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Dude, Punk and Swagger were fluke champions. They're not "strong" like the other main-eventers.


their holding the belt they should be pushed as strong


PERIOD


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Vintage Margruber


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

RAW *IS* JERICHO!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love Jericho :lmao


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

JARE-REE-CHO


----------



## superdfraer (May 20, 2006)

The Striker said:


> Ali Haji Punk?


A towel, new facial hair, explosions on Raw... me thinks someone thinks terrorism is funny...


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

jereeecooo


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ok raw was worth it for this segment.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jericho has saved us.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Jer-I-cho!!!!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> I'm pretty sure Jericho has never pinned Triple H.


He did, then it got reversed.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Not to be a creep or anything but.. I would love to hang out with Jericho.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Ha.

Jericho on RAW? Yes? Good.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I think Jericho likes her.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

lol punk with the towel


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

Jericho............he's got MacGrueber in his sights............Jericho....... flick! lol genius!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL that was fucking awesome. Jericho is the man.


----------



## goodboi117 (May 5, 2008)

Lmao.... n jericho wants to give it to that chick


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

What a backstage segment. Between the jingle and the towel this has been amazing. Top notch strategy from Jericho.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> their holding the belt they should be pushed as strong
> 
> 
> PERIOD


The entire concept of MITB has completely flown over your head, young one.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> I'm pretty sure Jericho has never pinned Triple H.


Not officially...and laughed so hard at Jericho singing his own theme!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> I think Jericho likes her.





She'll really like him after the show.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

New rule: Jericho is still awesome....AND SHINY!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, that chick is hot.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

perro said:


> their holding the belt they should be pushed as strong
> 
> 
> PERIOD


David Arquette, Vince McMahon

Your move.

Normally I enjoy your pandering, but right now you're being somewhat of a moron.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Perro, stop complaining just because you're favourite didn't win. It's Taker, he doesn't just job for anyone.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Is that Kozlov in Iron Man 2? Same shitty fake accent.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok, I'm officially gay for Jericho. Also The Rock, but that's obvious.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I think Y2J is about to get...lucky..or unlucky depending on your tastes


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

Does anyone else get hungry while watching RAW? Every commercial is either Popeyes, KFC, Denny's or Subway... like wtf.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

RandomRage said:


> Is that Kozlov in Iron Man 2? Same shitty fake accent.


No thats Mickey Rourke! :gun:


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Dalexian said:


> David Arquette, Vince McMahon
> 
> Your move.
> 
> Normally I enjoy your pandering, but right now you're being somewhat of a moron.


Don't forget JBL, the fact that he was booked as a weak champion is what made it work.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> She'll really like him after the show.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Dalexian said:


> David Arquette, Vince McMahon
> 
> Your move.
> 
> Normally I enjoy your pandering, but right now you're being somewhat of a moron.


Are they real wrestlers, Hmm HMMMM?

No? didn't think so, shut your mouth while the adults are talking


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

punk and y2j should have more segments like that together

after y2j walked, punk saying ive beat them to btw haha brilliant


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WG5516 said:


> Does anyone else get hungry while watching RAW? Every commercial is either Popeyes, KFC, Denny's or Subway... like wtf.


 i just ordered a pizza! damn subliminal messages.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

What in the FRAK has Hollywood done to Will Forte?! He used to be halfway decent. Now he just looks like a silly muppet.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

peepaholic said:


> Don't forget JBL, the fact that he was booked as a weak champion is what made it work.


Oh right on, I was honestly on viewing hiatus while JBL was running things, I kinda forgot about WWE for a few years after 2003


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> No thats Mickey Rourke! :gun:


Didnt he die after doing a Crispin Wah headbutt off the top rope?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That's still funny :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

WHY ARE THEY SHOWING THIS AGAIN? THE MAN DIED!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> Perro, stop complaining just because you're favourite didn't win. It's Taker, he doesn't just job for anyone.


its not just swagger this happens every time some one looks to get out out the mid card and elevate them selves

How many guys has Sheamus beat clean worth mentioning?

i cant STAAAAAND half assed booking


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This is probably the only match tonight that was planned before Smackdown got back.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Honestly, the only parts of Raw I've really enjoyed was seeing Taker, and that Jericho segment, with some laughs thrown in, and that good, but seemingly never ending opener, it's been an odd Raw, but that's to be expected I suppose...

...I'm not looking forward to this Koslov/McGruber though... A+ strategy by Jericho...

...oh... lol... I almost forgot, I did enjoy R-Truth exploding!


----------



## mag2005 (Feb 3, 2005)

Funniest RAW in a while.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> i just ordered a pizza! damn subliminal messages.


LMFAO... And they just showed a Pizza Hut commercial. This is too much. :no:


----------



## superdfraer (May 20, 2006)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> No thats Mickey Rourke! :gun:


Kozloz > Mickey Rourke. All I'm saying.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

RandomRage said:


> Didnt he die after doing a Crispin Wah headbutt off the top rope?


It's not real you know?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh damn, they emphasized he is undefeated. Maybe he should have came out to the Goldberg theme.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I really hope Hornswoggle is in Europe. 
Or in that volcano in Iceland..


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

RandomRage said:


> Didnt he die after doing a Crispin Wah headbutt off the top rope?


Are you dissing The Wrestler? :evil:


That was a good movie.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Derek said:


> WHY ARE THEY SHOWING THIS AGAIN? THE MAN DIED!!!!


we need a 21 what's up salute


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Still awesome to hear Lillians voice again. Now if only she replaced Cole for the night also.

...wait, so R-Truth was blown up earlier? WTF?


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Slam_It said:


> It's not real you know?


ITS STILL REAL TO ME DAMMIT


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> Perro, stop complaining just because you're favourite didn't win. It's Taker, he doesn't just job for anyone.


Atleast HHH is planning to put Sheamus over.Undertaker puts nobody over no matter what nowadays...


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

WTF am I watching lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

KHALUBER!!!!!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

oh ffs i thought he was gone?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

FUK THIS


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Khaluber!!! FTW!


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

can this get any worse ?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh no...


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

What.......the......fuck!?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

oh Jesus Christ...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

... you gotta be kidding me


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*oh god*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, his baby brother is a pretty big guy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> its not just swagger this happens every time some one looks to get out out the mid card and elevate them selves
> 
> How many guys has Sheamus beat clean worth mentioning?
> 
> i cant STAAAAAND half assed booking


Nobody gets to the main event and just dominates overnight, it takes time. The only exceptions are if they're EXTREMELY popular like Goldberg and John Cena. 

Swagger will be one of the most credible wrestlers in the company, and so will Sheamus.....one day. For now, can't you just be happy with the fact that they actually won the title? Their place in history is already sealed, being world champion puts you on a select list.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Epic Return


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm not getting the references. Oh. It's the Great Khali.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Isn't he on hiatus for years?

God damnit


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Wait.. didn't Khali leave?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

KHALUBER. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

What in the everloving *FUCK* is this?!?


----------



## superdfraer (May 20, 2006)

Evilerk said:


> we need a 21 what's up salute


A moment of silence for a true america hero people.

What's up in Heaven R-Truth!?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOL Khaluber


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

OH DARE!!! I thought Khali had gone home?!?!

Raw just got bad..............Could have had Carlito, but no Khali comes out...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dalexian said:


> Yes, we should bury Shawn Michaels, 18 years of Wrestlemania domination, and really just all of the WWE's credibility by having the MitB winner pin Undertaker clean.


It's not like i expected Swagger to pin Taker, they could have had Swagger walk out or have an interference or gotten himself disqualified.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Horrible


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey guys. I promise if you look back many, many years you will find actual funny stuff coming out of SNL. Just.. it has hit a low point.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

Brain Slice Time!!!!!


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

Shit like this makes me embarrassed to be a wrestling fan ...


----------



## tbp_tc12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Khaluber is tremendous. Im sorry.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Er, isn't Khali supposed to be home in India according to current storylines fpalm


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Other than this McGruber shit, I've actually enjoyed Raw. 

These segments are so stupid you just have to kind of laugh them off.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Where the fuck is Carlito? Wasn't this whole thing his plan?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Mark out for unexpected Khali return!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Wait.. didn't Khali leave?





Wait, Khali is here tonight? Where?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Wait.. didn't Khali leave?


Yeah, but this is Chaluber


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

What the fucking hell is this?This is a fucking shame that TNA has put one of it's best shows in a while tonight but I'm sure their ratings will still be nothing compared to RAW's rating even though it's been a shit fest.


----------



## Temporal (Mar 24, 2010)

Khaluber OMG!


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

perro said:


> its not just swagger this happens every time some one looks to get out out the mid card and *elevate them selves*
> 
> How many guys has Sheamus beat clean worth mentioning?
> 
> i cant STAAAAAND half assed booking


Really? Really?
Admit it you're pissed because your favourite didn't go over clean. The fact that you actually expected him to beat Taker is a little telling really, but you keep denying it.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

would be a decent raw considering if it werent for khaluber


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

sooooo kozlov gonna be quiting soon?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh my god..


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

peepaholic said:


> Er, isn't Khali supposed to be home in India according to current storylines fpalm


That's not Khali, thats Khaluber.


Duh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

This RAW has been so bad.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Khali FTW
yes
Khaluber


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Khali looks ridiculous.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

blow up Khali!!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

end this so we get the main event!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well this was.......horseshit.

I know they're stuck because of the volcano, but jesus was that bad.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

MOTY no doubt


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

This shit has been hilarious. One of the most entertaining shows in recent memory.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

how can he win they both were counted out!!! the hell is up with that


----------



## superdfraer (May 20, 2006)

Hammertron said:


> would be a decent raw considering if it werent for khaluber


Are you kidding? This is the moment of the night! Without Khalgruber this show would have been unwatchable.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Volcano pwns RAW.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that guy is john cena


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

what happened to R truth damn
I guess Khali can be awesome though


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

...oh my god. -_-


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Worst cut to commercial, ever. Lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Here that Brits? We got Hollywood.

Yeaaahhhh.....HOLLEEEWOOD!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Nobody gets to the main event and just dominates overnight, it takes time. The only exceptions are if they're EXTREMELY popular like Goldberg and John Cena.
> 
> Swagger will be one of the most credible wrestlers in the company, and so will Sheamus.....one day. For now, can't you just be happy with the fact that they actually won the title? Their place in history is already sealed, being world champion puts you on a select list.


i am not saying beat every one but would it really kill Cena Orton or ANYONE to lay down clean for 3 seconds, once is all i ask and is all that's needed

swagger could of beaten taker tonight then lost to orton on Sunday and still look like a million bucks

now when otron inevitably beats him on sunday Swagger will look like a joke, completely wasting the mitb, and the month and a half of work they put into him


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

awww crap khali died


----------



## Phoenix7012 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow this is fucking terrible....


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This is as bad as Robocop!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

peepaholic said:


> Er, isn't Khali supposed to be home in India according to current storylines fpalm


They called Khali to come in like they called in Undertaker.


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

Did they MEAN to cut out? I thought for sure they'd show his "brother" getting blown up. LMAO.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> This shit has been hilarious. One of the most entertaining shows in recent memory.


Agreed.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I've had the JE-REE-CHO!!! song stuck in my head this whole time :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I think Khali just died.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

WWE.com has nothing on R Truths death yet.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

What are the odds on Vince McMahon taking on Khali dressed up as a volcano next week?


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

It's not a sandwich, it's a Tortada


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Guest hosts don't usually spend this much time on screen do they 

Must be desperate for time! Least it'll be good next week eh - still surprised only 5 announced ECW matches 

Maybe I missed one


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

thought kane was coming out to protect america


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

I bet Mike Nelson gets a blast out of watching RAW.

Hah, blast.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

did they actually just blow up Khali as well as Truth?!?!

I now wish Hornswoggle had made it home, just so he could be blown up..............


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> I think Khali just died.




How dare he kill his half-brother Khaluber.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

commercials are killing me tonight


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I really wish I had recorded this Raw and watched it later. Fast forwarding through the SNL crap, there has actually been some good stuff.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

peepaholic said:


> Er, isn't Khali supposed to be home in India according to current storylines fpalm


That wasn't Khali, That was Khaluber. Duh.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hate that Adidas Chav Advert.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Needs more divas


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Vegeta4000 said:


> Guest hosts don't usually spend this much time on screen do they
> 
> Must be desperate for time! Least it'll be good next week eh - still surprised only 5 announced ECW matches
> 
> Maybe I missed one


ECW matches?


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Has anyone noticed no divas have been on RAW tonight except for Serena?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

wait a minute
some people actually thought Undertaker would lose to Jack Swagger ? :lmao


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Its Khaluber not Khali


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Wait a mother fn minute. On the day when half the WWE roster can't make the show and have to have a bunch of HHH joke filler and guest host filler (not that it that bad, I loled a few times), they are NOT going to have any Divas on the show? But on a regular RAW they always have a segment? Lame.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Kinda hoping the RAW team is stranded through next Monday too. Nice not having Cena on my TV trying to chain wrestle.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

bme said:


> wait a minute
> some people actually thought Undertaker would lose to Jack Swagger ? :lmao


Yeah, lol.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> ECW matches?


Extreme Rules - I apologize for not keeping up with all show cancellations and PPV name changes. 

You knew what I meant!


----------



## superdfraer (May 20, 2006)

Aren't all the divas stuck in Europe too?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

all i can say about this episode tonite is WOW

i knew it would suck, but didn't think it would have been this horrible

show started out pretty well with HHH tho imo

then it went downhill


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bme said:


> wait a minute
> some people actually thought Undertaker would lose to Jack Swagger ? :lmao


No they expected Swagger to get out of the match in a dirty heel fashion like walking out or getting disqualified ate least thats what i expected.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

bme said:


> wait a minute
> some people actually thought Undertaker would lose to Jack Swagger ? :lmao


I can't believe paople actually thought that would happen fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Vegeta4000 said:


> Extreme Rules - I apologize for not keeping up with all show cancellations and PPV name changes.
> 
> You knew what I meant!


 i did.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> Wait a mother fn minute. On the day when half the WWE roster can't make the show and have to have a bunch of HHH joke filler and guest host filler (not that it that bad, I loled a few times), they are NOT going to have any Divas on the show? But on a regular RAW they always have a segment? Lame.


Well, to be fair.... The Bellas are gone, and I can't really see Beth Phoenix and Vickie Guerrero pandering the guest hosts


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Has anyone noticed no divas have been on RAW tonight except for Serena?


Only saw half the show, but yeah. Smackdown is here and I can't get some Monday Night Mickie?


----------



## superdfraer (May 20, 2006)

Actually aside from that horrible Mcyntyre vs Hardy match, not a bad show considering they have a barebones roster to work with.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> all i can say about this episode tonite is WOW
> 
> i knew it would suck, but didn't think it would have been this horrible
> 
> ...


Then obviously you have no sense of humor whatsoever.


----------



## TNAsucks15 (Apr 20, 2010)

Did Kane wresle tonight?


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

bme said:


> wait a minute
> some people actually thought Undertaker would lose to Jack Swagger ? :lmao


Why in the Book of Dilligaf was that match even made? They couldve just had Swagger smash somebody in 7 minutes and cut a promo on Randy Orton. But instead they have the champ take another clean loss.

Call me old school, but the champ should not lose clean on free TV.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> i am not saying beat every one but would it really kill Cena Orton or ANYONE to lay down clean for 3 seconds, once is all i ask and is all that's needed
> 
> swagger could of beaten taker tonight then lost to orton on Sunday and still look like a million bucks
> 
> now when otron inevitably beats him on sunday Swagger will look like a joke, completely wasting the mitb, and the month and a half of work they put into him


Let me ask you something. What is ONE pin on Undertaker going to do for Swagger? Did it help Vladimir Kozlov? Huh? No, it was a useless job. What helps them more than anything is gradual character build up, which Swagger is getting. He's already taken more seriously simply because he developed a more serious persona, stopped being a goofy little nimrod and pounding his chest like an ape when he comes to the ring. That alone has helped him more than Taker doing the job for him. It would be a throwaway job, that does nothing for anyone. Not for the guy taking the loss, not for the guy taking the win.

Of course they wasted the MITB, they have ANOTHER one in July. We all knew this MITB was a throwaway, in fact a lot of people thought this MITB winner wouldn't even win the title, which Swagger did. You should be happy he won and just wait for him to be credible.


----------



## superdfraer (May 20, 2006)

TNAsucks15 said:


> Did Kane wresle tonight?


No but he did pee his pants.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Coming from the biggest Jack Swagger fan here (ME), people should not be complaining about his loss to The Undertaker.

Swagger was cemented as a main eventer tonight. Sheamus in his push would not have done that. Jack Swagger is already there. WWE is doing a *fantastic* job of putting him over.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

RKO696 said:


> all i can say about this episode tonite is WOW
> 
> i knew it would suck, but didn't think it would have been this horrible
> 
> ...


It wouldnt have been that great to begin with. Raw leading up to a PPV is pretty much filler anyways. I think they're doing alright, considering with what they're working with.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

TNAsucks15 said:


> Did Kane wresle tonight?


Nope, he just appeared in a backstage segment with Triple H and the guest host


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

lol takes on christian


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

And Edge... going to take on Christian!

lol?


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

did this fucking retard lawler just say "Edge takes on Christian" ??


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Dalexian said:


> Well, to be fair.... The Bellas are gone, and I can't really see Beth Phoenix and Vickie Guerrero pandering the guest hosts


I thought most Divas didn't make the trip?


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Lol King just said it was Edge vs. Christian at ER.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Did he just say Edge vs Christian? I wish


----------



## KaylaLynn (Dec 21, 2008)

LOL Christian huh King?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LOLOLOLOL

JERRY LAWLER 'EDGE TAKES ON CHRISTIAN'


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Did King just say Edge vs. Christian? Could have sworn he messed that up, because I got really excited when he said it.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

superdfraer said:


> Aren't all the divas stuck in Europe too?


No only Eve, Maryse and Kelly.

Plus they could have had Smackdown Divas..........tbh I'm quite happy they havent tho.......Be nice if every raw was like this....

Decent Host interaction (admit it its been funny)
Hardly any Cena or Orton (no Batista)
Punk and Triple H promo
Jericho singing (nearly as good as Kurt and Austin singing a few years back)
No divas clogging up the airway (although I do need a pee)
Only downside was Drew McIntyre being on the show...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

king is the worst.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

RandomRage said:


> Why in the Book of Dilligaf was that match even made? They couldve just had Swagger smash somebody in 7 minutes and cut a promo on Randy Orton. But instead they have the champ take another clean loss.
> 
> Call me old school, but the champ should not lose clean on free TV.


So what does it mean when he beats two former champions on free tv last week?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Did anyone just see that?

Randy Orton's stock picture when they ran down the Extreme Rules card had him giving the Legend Killer smirk o.o


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, Sheamus is looking snappy.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I love how he calls him fella :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

SHEAMUS IN CLOTHES!!!!


----------



## TNAsucks15 (Apr 20, 2010)

Are these backstage segments in Belfest pre-recorded.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Sheamus. :lmao


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

whoa whoa whoa........being back in Ireland has put some colour into Sheamus' face....or is that volcanic ash?!?!


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

Get the fat one!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

RandomRage said:


> Why in the Book of Dilligaf was that match even made? They couldve just had Swagger smash somebody in 7 minutes and cut a promo on Randy Orton. But instead they have the champ take another clean loss.
> 
> Call me old school, but the champ should not lose clean on free TV.


It was a good, enjoyable match that made Swagger look good and took up time they needed to use. The crowd liked it. I will take that over a squash every single time.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Let me ask you something. What is ONE pin on Undertaker going to do for Swagger? Did it help Vladimir Kozlov? Huh? No, it was a useless job. What helps them more than anything is gradual character build up, which Swagger is getting. He's already taken more seriously simply because he developed a more serious persona, stopped being a goofy little nimrod and pounding his chest like an ape when he comes to the ring. That alone has helped him more than Taker doing the job for him. It would be a throwaway job, that does nothing for anyone. Not for the guy taking the loss, not for the guy taking the win.
> 
> Of course they wasted the MITB, they have ANOTHER one in July. We all knew this MITB was a throwaway, in fact a lot of people thought this MITB winner wouldn't even win the title, which Swagger did. You should be happy he won and just wait for him to be credible.


 You got to admit Jack Swagger is doing pretty well though. WWE is really determined to make him into a legit star.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

"fella" love it


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Was that Santino?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Did anyone notice how when Orton and Cena spoke it said "Belfast, IRELAND" but when Sheamus spoke they'd changed it to "Belfast, N. IRELAND"??


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh shit! Pants, shoes, a FUCKING TIE? Sheamus has fully evolved!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sheamus 'Fella, im gonna show ya'. 

haaha


----------



## superdfraer (May 20, 2006)

Aw that's cute. Even though Sheamus and Trips are 3000 miles apart, the pale man still wrote him a love note!


----------



## TNAsucks15 (Apr 20, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> JERRY LAWLER 'EDGE TAKES ON CHRISTIAN'


Who is that girl in your sig. I wanna bone her.


----------



## OfficeSelect (Jan 26, 2009)

Is Santino doing the sound work now?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Every match at Extreme Rule's is so predictable. We all know Randy's not winning. John superman Cena wont lose because i heard Batista's taking time off soon. Punk will not get his head shaved i cant see that happening. Sheamus will beat HHH no way Trip's will beat Sheamus 2 straight times. 

The only match that's not that predictable is Jericho vs Edge.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

LMAO

Sheamus dressed up.

Is there an official rule now? If you are Main Eventer you have to dress fancy? They probably call it the "CM Punk Rule"


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

619Animal said:


> You got to admit Jack Swagger is doing pretty well though. WWE is really determined to make him into a legit star.


WWE is getting their with him. He is not a legit star yet. That takes years to do.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol at that the fat guy. 

BTW, when is Vince going realize that the guest host idea needs to die?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

superdfraer said:


> Aw that's cute. Even though Sheamus and Trips are 3000 miles apart, the pale man still wrote him a love note!




Sheamus misses not "working out" with Triple Haitch.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> So what does it mean when he beats two former champions on free tv last week?


They beat each other and he capitalized. As a heel, that was good booking for him. Next question.


----------



## Hemingway (Nov 4, 2004)

Slam_It said:


> LMAO
> 
> Sheamus dressed up.
> 
> Is there an official rule now? If you are Main Eventer you have to dress fancy? They probably call it the "CM Punk Rule"


Haha, nice reference.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

omg king just spoiled a future rivarly, the highly anticipated edge/christian feud is upon us, thank you king, nah iam jk, probably just a mistake unfortuantely


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

Fuck this shit, what is up with general tv in the us. Fuckin amazing, a 60min show is 50min commercial and 10min of the actual show, WTF?? I can't understand that you can get used to all that commercial.

Anyone here watch 24?? How long does a 24 espiode last over there because of all the commercials????

No wonder I prefer Smackdown...


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Would of looked weird for Sheamus to still be in his pants so glad he had street clothes on


----------



## superdfraer (May 20, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol at that the fat guy.
> 
> BTW, when is Vince going realize that the guest host idea needs to die?


But is gives them the advantage over TNA!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Is it bad that I really don't care about this PPV.... at all?

In fact, I forgot about it until they reminded me, then forgot again until 10 seconds ago when I heard Edge vs Christian....

Normally I look forward to the perceived bad PPVs, But I feel like the build up for this one is just awful.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Edgeward <3


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

kudos to edge selling the ankle injury


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

TNAsucks15 said:


> Who is that girl in your sig. I wanna bone her.


hayden panettiere.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

lahabe said:


> Fuck this shit, what is up with general tv in the us. Fuckin amazing, a 60min show is 50min commercial and 10min of the actual show, WTF?? I can't understand that you can get used to all that commercial.
> 
> Anyone here watch 24?? How long does a 24 espiode last over there because of all the commercials????
> 
> No wonder I prefer Smackdown...


24 is usually a solid 42 minute episode. 

I don't complain and I'm used to RAW now - used to be worse streaming with the yanks adverts. Food. Food. Food.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Dalexian said:


> Is it bad that I really don't care about this PPV.... at all?
> 
> In fact, I forgot about it until they reminded me, then forgot again until 10 seconds ago when I heard Edge vs Christian....
> 
> Normally I look forward to the perceived bad PPVs, But I feel like the build up for this one is just awful.


Yeah, that happens when the entire RAW roster is stuck over seas.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Edge... WOOOOOO! SPEAR TRIPLE H!!!!!!!1

I would give Raw a 10/10 if that happened


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Dalexian said:


> Is it bad that I really don't care about this PPV.... at all?
> 
> In fact, *I forgot about it until they reminded me*, then forgot again until 10 seconds ago when I heard Edge vs Christian....
> 
> Normally I look forward to the perceived bad PPVs, But I feel like the build up for this one is just awful.


Damnit, don't say that. Now they're going to run twice as many ads.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

The way they've booked this show has been smart. Other than McIntyre vs Hardy they haven't really messed up Smackdown feuds. This match is going to be short and it's 3 on 3 so all the SD wrestlers should still be able to perform at a high level tomorrow.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

lahabe said:


> Fuck this shit, what is up with general tv in the us. Fuckin amazing, a 60min show is 50min commercial and 10min of the actual show, WTF?? I can't understand that you can get used to all that commercial.
> 
> Anyone here watch 24?? How long does a 24 espiode last over there because of all the commercials????
> 
> No wonder I prefer Smackdown...


We got the first season of 24 on the BBC which doesn't have *any* commercials. It ran between 40 and 45 minutes.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

lahabe said:


> Fuck this shit, what is up with general tv in the us. Fuckin amazing, a 60min show is 50min commercial and 10min of the actual show, WTF?? I can't understand that you can get used to all that commercial.
> 
> Anyone here watch 24?? How long does a 24 espiode last over there because of all the commercials????
> 
> No wonder I prefer Smackdown...


You dont get used to it. The fucking commercial breaks are out of hand. Worse thing is that a handful of companies own all the channels in the US. So a shitload of channels all go to break at the same damn time. Nowhere to flip to.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

lahabe said:


> Fuck this shit, what is up with general tv in the us. Fuckin amazing, a 60min show is 50min commercial and 10min of the actual show, WTF?? I can't understand that you can get used to all that commercial.
> 
> Anyone here watch 24?? How long does a 24 espiode last over there because of all the commercials????
> 
> No wonder I prefer Smackdown...


24 last about 40 mins. Which is awesome compared to other shows. LOL


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> hayden panettiere.


Save the cheer leader..........save the world!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

619Animal said:


> You got to admit Jack Swagger is doing pretty well though. WWE is really determined to make him into a legit star.


Like I said, I can take him more seriously now that he's not a goofy douchebag. That's as far as I'm able to compliment him, because I flat out do not enjoy watching the man.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Vegeta4000 said:


> 24 is usually a solid 42 minute episode.
> 
> I don't complain and I'm used to RAW now - used to be worse streaming with the yanks adverts. Food. Food. Food.


Forgive my serious international ignorance, but you do not have commercials over there?


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Rey? "Young"? King's fucking up tonight..


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> hayden panettiere.


Looks like she has a huge cock in her panties. What is up with that pubic bone, is she a gymnast?


----------



## superdfraer (May 20, 2006)

Dalexian said:


> Is it bad that I really don't care about this PPV.... at all?
> 
> In fact, I forgot about it until they reminded me, then forgot again until 10 seconds ago when I heard Edge vs Christian....
> 
> Normally I look forward to the perceived bad PPVs, But I feel like the build up for this one is just awful.


This will be the 4th wwe ppv I've missed since 2004 cause I gotta go out of town, and I doubt I'll miss anything worth seeing. Boring holdover until the draft spices things up again.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

JE-REE-CHO!!!!!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

RAW is Jericho!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn it, I have to say that Raw just doesn't feel right without Michaels


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Seeing HHH and Edge tag together as face is pretty cool.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

The Belfast segments must have been recorded this morning, or maybe even yesterday... because they are all currently watching Raw in the bar right now so it's definitely not "live". Plus they were shopping and bowling today/tonight.

I thought Miz was going to do one regarding the Bret Hart angle that was supposed to happen tonight... but I guess not.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

What the fuck is up with this crowd???


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

lahabe said:


> Fuck this shit, what is up with general tv in the us. Fuckin amazing, a 60min show is 50min commercial and 10min of the actual show, WTF?? I can't understand that you can get used to all that commercial.
> 
> Anyone here watch 24?? How long does a 24 espiode last over there because of all the commercials????
> 
> No wonder I prefer Smackdown...


the dvd boxsets are about 45 minutes per episode. In Australia they run for around an hour 15 minutes, assume its the same in the states!?!? (saying that it was 5 years ago when i was there...so may have changed)


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Yeah, that happens when the entire RAW roster is stuck over seas.


Even before tonight, the only one with any sort of .... coherence? is Punk vs Mysterio.

Everything else is just kinda thrown together.

Edge vs Jericho out of convenience, Orton vs Swagger because.... they actually acknowledged a win/loss record.... 

Cena vs Batista has been forgettable

...and Sheamus fighting HHH because.... HHH got interrupted while he said goodbye to Shawn


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

Edge never wears his coat anymore...make me a sad panda.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

TheRealThing said:


> Rey? "Young"? King's fucking up tonight..


Lawler's about 60 so, apart from Vince, everyone in WWE is young to him :lmao


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Arent Rey And Edge former tag champs ?.

lol At Serena winking at Jericho.


----------



## RatherDashing (Dec 19, 2008)

If Rey really wanted to be thoughtful, he would hand out condoms instead of masks.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> The Belfast segments must have been recorded this morning, or maybe even yesterday... because they are all currently watching Raw in the bar right now so it's definitely not "live". Plus they were shopping and bowling today/tonight.
> 
> *I thought Miz was going to do one regarding the Bret Hart angle that was supposed to happen tonight... but I guess not.*


You just made me sad


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Another break? Now? Jeez.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

gotta love the 3 minutes in between commercials


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Dalexian said:


> Is it bad that I really don't care about this PPV.... at all?
> 
> In fact, I forgot about it until they reminded me, then forgot again until 10 seconds ago when I heard Edge vs Christian....
> 
> Normally I look forward to the perceived bad PPVs, But I feel like the build up for this one is just awful.


Last Man Standing, Cage, Street Fight, Hardcore, and Hair matches that will all probably get over 15 minutes.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

"Can they keep it up when we return to Raw?"

The match has only just started wtf?


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

RandomRage said:


> Looks like she has a huge cock in her panties. What is up with that pubic bone, is she a gymnast?


A Gymnast?!?! Its claire from Heroes! The indestructable girl.......who can never die........no one can beat her...........

hang on has anybody ever seen John Cena and The Cheerleader from heroes in the same room........I smell something fishy?!?!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

RatherDashing said:


> If Rey really wanted to be thoughtful, he would hand out condoms instead of masks.


WTF? That seems random.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Five blades? Fuck that, I need eight blades.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

And just to think, one of the last times Edge and Triple H were both face, it was 2002. Edge said he wanted to 'play the Game' and Triple H told him to go win two world championships first.

Eight years later...


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Forgive my serious international ignorance, but you do not have commercials over there?


We do but usually it's once every 15-20 minutes not every 5 as RAW demonstrates :gun:

Makes me sad.


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Forgive my serious international ignorance, but you do not have commercials over there?


We do, but not to the extent we get when watching Raw.

Take a football/soccer match for example...there's no commercials there, except for at half time and before/after the match. There'd be outrage if they started putting commercials on in the middle of matches.

Personally i'm used to all the commercials on Raw now, usually on the computer so I can just watch nice chunk of porn when the breaks come on.


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

So a serius show / series like 24 gets a commercial free sending, but this, the "best tv show" ever, except smackdown, is nothing but commercial. Every time I watch live, I usually regret it afterwards, cause it begins 03.00 in the night and ends at 05.00.

Just as a fucking example, after the commercial we got edge's entrance and the other's, and now it a fucking new commercial.. So pissed, glad I live in Norway and we have on the worst channels like 10min of commercials an hour..Only sad thing is that it's only one channel airing raw over here, but they are 2-3 week behind schedule, and the only air raw.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

superdfraer said:


> But is gives them the advantage over TNA!


Lol, sure it does.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

SweetChinMusic1988 said:


> Personally i'm used to all the commercials on Raw now, usually on the computer so I can just watch nice chunk of porn when the breaks come on.


Tabbed browsing FTW.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Vegeta4000 said:


> We do but usually it's once every 15-20 minutes not every 5 as RAW demonstrates :gun:
> 
> Makes me sad.


Not as sad as you just made me. Lucky, lucky assholes.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

Dalexian said:


> Even before tonight, the only one with any sort of .... coherence? is Punk vs Mysterio.
> 
> Everything else is just kinda thrown together.
> 
> ...


No you just messed your own argument. This ppv is just for to finish up WM feuds before the draft. HHH/Sheaus is a WM rematch = coherent. Same with Cena/Batista, Jericho/Edge, Punk/Re.


----------



## superdfraer (May 20, 2006)

Don't they have nudity in European commercials too? Or is that a rumour?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

lahabe said:


> So a serius show / series like 24 gets a commercial free sending, but this, the "best tv show" ever, except smackdown, is nothing but commercial. Every time I watch live, I usually regret it afterwards, cause it begins 03.00 in the night and ends at 05.00.
> 
> Just as a fucking example, after the commercial we got edge's entrance and the other's, and now it a fucking new commercial.. So pissed, glad I live in Norway and we have on the worst channels like 10min of commercials an hour..Only sad thing is that it's only one channel airing raw over here, but they are 2-3 week behind schedule, and the only air raw.


24 in the US is full of commercials almost every 10 minutes.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SweetChinMusic1988 said:


> We do, but not to the extent we get when watching Raw.
> 
> Take a football/soccer match for example...there's no commercials there, except for at half time and before/after the match. There'd be outrage if they started putting commercials on in the middle of matches.
> 
> Personally i'm used to all the commercials on Raw now, usually on the computer so I can just watch nice chunk of porn when the breaks come on.


Holy shit. I am gobsmacked.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

SweetChinMusic1988 said:


> We do, but not to the extent we get when watching Raw.
> 
> Take a football/soccer match for example...there's no commercials there, except for at half time and before/after the match. There'd be outrage if they started putting commercials on in the middle of matches.
> 
> Personally i'm used to all the commercials on Raw now, usually on the computer so I can just watch nice chunk of porn when the breaks come on.


For the record, there aren't any commercials in the middle of soccer/football matches in the US either. Well, at least now on the Spanish channels which is pretty much the only place to get free soccer on tv.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

I got purple rep from this thread. What the hell is purple rep?!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Everyone in this match is a former world champ except for Gallows.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

superdfraer said:


> Don't the have nudity in European commercials too? Or is that a rumour?


Not in the UK 

The UK seems to be more PG than the WWE....well the mainstream channels do anyway!


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

I wonder if CM Punk has allergies? Their is noway you can avoid taking medicine to combat them. I do and I've been so high off of Benadryl for the past week it's ridiculous. LOL


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

dug2356 said:


> Arent Rey And Edge former tag champs ?.
> 
> lol At Serena winking at Jericho.


I guess Y2J had to pick up the slack that Dave left behind


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Instant Karma said:


> Holy shit. I am gobsmacked.


Here ya go:


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Serena's ass is huge.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

love how there are no spear chants. proves that they are added in during post production.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Serena...

wow...


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

RandomRage said:


> Here ya go:


I used to get those every week at the bowling alley. Now you went and made me nostalgic.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

lol did Jericho just hit Punk's hand?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i hate that attire edge wears


----------



## lahabe (Sep 7, 2008)

KnowYourRole said:


> 24 in the US is full of commercials almost every 10 minutes.


So how long does 24 last from starting the show until it ends, with all the commercial, we have it for 45 min with a 2-3 min commercial half way through.
So I for one are not used to all this shit


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

dazzy666 said:


> i hate that attire edge wears


Me too. He has had some of the cooler designs in the past but this one falls short.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> I used to get those every week at the bowling alley. Now you went and made me nostalgic.


I want some Swedish Fish now. Swedish Fish left overnight in the freezer = Awesome. This kid use to sell them in Geometry class. Use to get them like everyday.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol there drinking the cool aid.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Let's hope Triple H pins CM Punk.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Triple H hits Punk with the beer gut! Oh wait, that was a knee?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm, Punk vs. Edge feud could actually happen.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

RandomRage said:


> I got purple rep from this thread. What the hell is purple rep?!


That's when someone with a negative rep score tries to rep you. The only way to tell whether it's meant to be green or red is by reading the comment they leave alongside it.


----------



## superdfraer (May 20, 2006)

No Punk!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

FUCK OFF PUNK LOSES AGAIN


----------



## FreeStevie (Jan 28, 2010)

best guest host that is not named stone cold steve austin= macgruber

if you disagree, smoke more weed.


good show


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*OMG Punk's BURIED! 


*


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

PUNK BURRIED, OMGZZZZ


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

PUNK LOSES TO HHH, IWC IMPLODES! PYRO THROES HIMSELF OVAR TEH TOP ROEP!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Uh oh..

"Punk is being berried" rants coming up.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

What BS.. Punk lose to HHH again...

Fuck off, Hunter...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Waits for the "CM PUNK BURIED" threads


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

dazzy666 said:


> FUCK OFF PUNK LOSES AGAIN


Calm down he will win at Extreme Rules. If he doesn't we can all riot.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

RandomRage said:


> Triple H hits Punk with the beer gut! Oh wait, that was a knee?


It's a protein shake gut. 

Btw, I'm trying ON Chocolate Casein protein.

Chocolate > Vanilla 

Love how Lillian Garcia says Rey Mysterio as an English-only speaking person would, yet Justin Roberts says it like you would in Spanish.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

did edge get injured


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

This show needed more Serena ass shots.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Edge and Rey are back together as a tag team.


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

Edge is hurt, like non kayfabe


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Why didn't they have Gallows take the pin?


----------



## derekmike2 (Aug 29, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> PUNK LOSES TO HHH, IWC IMPLODES! PYRO THROES HIMSELF OVAR TEH TOP ROEP!


LLMMMFFFAAAAAOOOOOOOOOO..............


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

im fed up off punk losing :S 

as i said on another thread his last win was against dave batista before elimination chamber


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

FreeStevie said:


> best guest host that is not named stone cold steve austin= macgruber
> 
> if you disagree, smoke more weed.


----------



## shuriwhisper (Oct 6, 2008)

Edge seemed pretty..hurt.

Non-scripted I mean.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

RandomRage said:


> This show needed more Serena ass shots.


Upclose shots of Serena's ass.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

dazzy666 said:


> im fed up off punk losing :S
> 
> as i said on another thread his last win was against dave batista before elimination chamber


Eesh, is that true?


----------



## derekmike2 (Aug 29, 2009)

And it has begun.....the IWC's PUNKAPOCALYPSE begins.........


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

dazzy666 said:


> im fed up off punk losing :S
> 
> as i said on another thread his last win was against dave batista before elimination chamber


 That's pretty crazy too. That win over Batista was awhile ago and it just seems like because Punk is a villain he can't seem to get much victories at all. Punk will always be credible after all his achievements but its time they give him his fair share of wins.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> Why didn't they have Gallows take the pin?





Punk gets pinned every SD. Tonight just gave wwe another opportunity to make him look weak


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> Upclose shots of Serena's ass.


I think all you gentlemen will agree when I proclaim with the utmost respect...

DAT ASS!


----------



## superdfraer (May 20, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> Upclose shots of Serena's ass.


With an ass that big it's hard not to have more ass shots.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

619 into a pedigree. Cool finish.


----------



## superdfraer (May 20, 2006)

is that it? Is everyone gone?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Watching TNA replay now/playing Pokemon. Reliving my childhood here, don't hate. Later.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Slam_It said:


> Watching TNA replay now/playing Pokemon. Reliving my childhood here, don't hate. Later.


Sweet, good luck catching 'em all.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

still pissed off with punk losing every week.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I would've marked big time if Cena's music hit. That'd be the biggest swerve ever.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

that werent a bad raw considering they only had Kozlov and Triple H from the actual Raw Roster.........Carlito still cant get on tv tho......NOT HAPPY!

Best bit...................Jer-I-cho!


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Punk is a loser.Deal with it.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

SCUK07 said:


> that werent a bad raw considering they only had Kozlov and Triple H from the actual Raw Roster.........*Carlito still cant get on tv tho*......NOT HAPPY!
> 
> Best bit...................Jer-I-cho!


I was just reading the Superstar spoilers and LOL'd at that.


----------



## superdfraer (May 20, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Sweet, good luck catching 'em all.


Hey, don't hate on Pokemon. You live the dream my poke training compadre! 

My Venasaur > Pokemon Haters.


----------



## SCUK07 (Mar 13, 2007)

WG5516 said:


> I was just reading the Superstar spoilers and LOL'd at that.


haha I just read them as well..............LOL...oops second time tonight i fucked up.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

superdfraer said:


> Hey, don't hate on Pokemon. You live the dream my poke training compadre!
> 
> My Venasaur > Pokemon Haters.


Oh no, I was not being snarky. I support Pokemon trainers (though strictly on a 151 basis. There are too many in these newfangled games.)


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Is R Truth changing his theme from "Whats Up?" to "Blown Up!"


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Did I hear Pokemon discussion?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Calm down he will win at Extreme Rules. If he doesn't we can all riot.


I can't believe people still think Punk will win at Extreme Rules.

It's evident he's losing on Sunday. I seriously have no idea what the WWE has in store for Punk's future anymore.

By the way, his last victory was against JTG on the Superstars before Wrestlemania.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Leechmaster said:


> I can't believe people still think Punk will win at Extreme Rules.
> 
> It's evident he's losing on Sunday. I seriously have no idea what the WWE has in store for Punk's future anymore.


It would be terrible booking if Punk lost. Besides, the feud between Mysterio and Punk has been too one sided. I'm hoping that Punk wins and I expect him to win.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DX-Superkick said:


> PUNK LOSES TO HHH, IWC IMPLODES! PYRO THROES HIMSELF OVAR TEH TOP ROEP!


I don't even care. My sole requirement of WWE is to give the people I like a world title, not how they book them. WWE has fulfilled their end of the bargain to me in regards to CM Punk. 

And where the hell did this idiotic phrase come from that I see every post now?


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

IT CAME FROM OVAR TEH TOP ROPE LOL


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Leechmaster said:


> I can't believe people still think Punk will win at Extreme Rules.
> 
> It's evident he's losing on Sunday. I seriously have no idea what the WWE has in store for Punk's future anymore.
> 
> By the way, his last victory was against JTG on the Superstars before Wrestlemania.


How is it evident?

Tell me a fact that shows 100% that Punk will lose!

There is none. If he loses then so be it, but nothing can prove that Punk loses on Sunday until it happens, if it indeed does.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

EvoLution™ said:


> IT CAME FROM OVAR TEH TOP ROPE LOL


I'm sure it did. No seriously, how did it really get started?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

UNDENTACKERRULES said:


> I THINK WHAT THEY SHOULD DO IS HAVE THE ENTRANCE MUSIC OF THE FIRST WRESTLER TO PLAY AND HE'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE SECOND PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE THIRD PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE FOURTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE FIFTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE SIXTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE SEVENTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE EIGHTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE NINTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE TENTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE ELEVENTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE TWELFTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE THIRTEENTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE FOURTEENTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE FIFTHTEENTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE SIXTEENTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE SEVENTEENTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE EIGHTEENTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE NINETEENTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE TWENTIETH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE TWENTYFIRSTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE TWENTYSECOND PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE TWENTY THIRD PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE TWENTYFOURTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE TWENTYFIFTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE TWENTYSIXTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE TWENTYSEVENTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE TWENTYEIGHTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE TWENTYNINTH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT TO THE RING THEN THE ENTRANCE OF THE THIRTYITH PERSON AND THEY'LL COME OUT OF THE BOTTOM OF THE RING CANVAS AND BE LIEK "AAARRRGGGGHHHHH U ALL GANNA GET THORWD OVAR TEH TOP ROPE LOL"


And now you know.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Yup, that's it. :lmao


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!

I laugh at that post every fucking time! :lmao


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

:lmao that post is fantastic. Also Punk losing is fantastic and hopefully his jobber ass stays on Smackdown.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

LOL @ calling Punk a jobber.

Thank the good Lord for delusional people. They really do help you get a good laugh when you need it.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

EvoLution™ said:


> LOL @ calling Punk a jobber.
> 
> Thank the good Lord for delusional people. They really do help you get a good laugh when you need it.


 I wish the term "jobber" would vanish from the wrestling vocabulary. No one seems to know HOW to use it. It baffles me when people call Kane and Evan Bourne jobbers.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

He isn't actually a jobber. He just wrestles like one.


----------



## Calvinball (Feb 21, 2009)

Most of me thinks I should think about this show on a curve given most of the roster is stuck in Europe, and WWE likely put together most of the show earlier today, but it's not like this show was all that different from your usual non-Wrestlemania lead-up Raw. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if they took a script from September and changed some names--20-minute opening promo, numerous "comedy" segments and a "comedy" match with the guest hosts, little PPV build thrown in there, a short, meaningless undercard match or two, one match that drags, and, on good weeks, a solid main event. Hopefully they don't return to this old formula next week too, or the one used for last week's boring Raw.

I've found myself laughing at one, maybe two, MacGruber bits. Sadly I've seen a fair number more than two and laughing may be too strong of a word. Since I've been about as impressed with the Raw comedy writers as I have with the SNL writers over the last 6+ years, I fast forwarded through every segment with the guest hosts. I don't think I missed anything, and it saved me a good 30 minutes.

The opening segment was a little too long and corny for me.

Hardy vs. McIntrye was a nothing match. Swagger vs. Undertaker wasn't much better despite getting 5x the time. While Swagger was very competitive, I don't like him losing clean to a guy not on the PPV on the go home show. It's not like Swagger has been made to look competent on any Raw since he won the belt so this was an aberration and Raw fans with still think he's on Orton's level or a credible champ.

The cut-ins of the Raw guys in PPV matches weren't much, but at least they got some PPV hype with those guys in there. The one good thing about those was that it prevented them from doing some stupid angles on the show that would make people not want to order the PPV. Contrarily, it also prevented them from doing anything that would make people want to order the PPV.

The main event was fun, however, much like the six-man on Smackdown, I don't know why Punk ate the pin when Gallows was in there. I could understand Punk getting pinned on Friday in that they were trying to give the Hart Dynasty credibility and a pin on Gallows or Darren Young would've meant nothing, but Triple H got the pin here. Between eating the pin and getting part of his hair cut (also by Triple H for some reason), I think Punk's going over on Sunday.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Dark Church said:


> He isn't actually a jobber. He just wrestles like one.


That was even more delusional than your first statement.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> LOL @ calling Punk a jobber.
> 
> Thank the good Lord for delusional people. They really do help you get a good laugh when you need it.


Calm down he's a forum heel.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

what the fuck?

Did I not just say "a good laugh"? Please tell me I said that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

619Animal said:


> I wish the term "jobber" would vanish from the wrestling vocabulary. No one seems to know HOW to use it. It baffles me when people call Kane and Evan Bourne jobbers.


Evan Bourne is a jobber. He jobs very often. 

And no, he's not an enhancement talent. There's a difference. 

Punk is hardly a jobber, but he's doing something, that, is actually unbelievable which is suffering from being too talented. Jericho and JBL went through the exact same phase as he did. They do so amazing as heels, with characters that are so far ahead of everyone else that Vince continually jobs them out because they never need momentum because they earn it solely based on their mic work.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Jobber means literally and figuretively a loser. It makes for a great insult. That's why everyone uses it.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Is it any coincidence that the night where the WWE are vulnerable TNA go and apparently put on one of their best shows and decide to make RVD the new TNA champion.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> Evan Bourne is a jobber. He jobs very often.
> 
> And no, he's not an enhancement talent. There's a difference.
> 
> Punk is hardly a jobber, but he's doing something, that, is actually unbelievable which is suffering from being too talented. Jericho and JBL went through the exact same phase as he did. They do so amazing as heels, with characters that are so far ahead of everyone else that Vince continually jobs them out because they never need momentum because they earn it solely based on their mic work.


 Of course Bourne isn't enhancement talent. I'm not much of a Bourne fan at all he lacks alot of areas that I just can't get behind him. He doesn't have that superstar appeal like a Jeff Hardy, Rey Mysterio or RVD all of which oozes charisma. Bourne lacks charisma and I don't have a fetish for him at all. I just wouldn't rate him as a jobber. He gets wins here and there I see that as a lower-midcarder which is still a higher level from that of a jobber.

JBL and Jericho in my eyes could never be seen as jobbers no matter how much losses they suffered. They just have too many accolades for that. I'm not being biased as I really like JBL and Jericho but in no way they could ever be seen as jobbers. Jobbers are the Charlie Haas, Scotty 2 Hotty, and Funaki like level.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

For what WWE had to work with tonight, it was an alright show. Many major talents were missing and had they been there and been able to build up their matches for the PPV in person, I think the show would have been much better. The match between Taker and Swagger was pretty good. It was much better than I thought it would be and went on much longer than I could have predicted. The main event was pretty good as well. I have to note, I LOL'ed when King said "And Edge will face Christian!". Made my head jerk for a second. "Edge? Christian? Where? When?". Second time he's done that in a year.

Anyway, alright show. Kind of disappointed in no Hart Dynasty, though.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

EvoLution™ said:


> That was even more delusional than your first statement.


I don't know why anybody takes any notice of that imbecile, Dark Church anyway.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I just forgot that there was no Hart on this show exclaiming that ShoMiz is the greatest Tag Team in WWE history. Hopefully they do that on Smackdown if the RAW guys can make it back from Europe by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

perro said:


> Will NO ONE put over the new WHC????!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?


Swagger doesn't deserve to be put over - especially not by 'Taker. I'd go as far as to say that Swagger didn't even deserve to be in the same ring as 'Taker - IMO, you should earn the right to share the ring with 'Taker, and Swagger hasn't earnt it yet. In fact, Swagger hasn't earnt shit. It's a pity he didn't squash Swagger, like he did Punk at HIAC.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

That was a very entertaining RAW. It had everything I like about the WWE... SMACKDOWN! lol. Serious though, it was a good change from the same old monday night faces, the main event was pretty good, the Undertaker match was DAMN good for a RAW match, and the Macgruber stuff (suprisingly) wasn't all that bad. And a Mega Plus for blowing up R-Truth! hahahahahaha.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

jUst got back got some great stories to tell about me And my friends getting the whole arena to boo us and our punk signs.... Great show


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

We have to start some memes based on this nights show

A) no more R-Truth.... ever

B) Khaluber for WHC/WWEC/MiTB 2011

add your own


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm glad the show for the most part is getting good reviews on here because i've read some scathing reviews elsewhere.

I think with a depleted roster they done the best they could do under the circumstances and the people who are scathing the show should cut them some slack this week due to the circumstances.


----------



## MVP444 (Jan 26, 2009)

LOL @ R-Truth on Wikipedia. Kayfabe is still alive.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Undertaker appearing on Raw? Pretty awesome.
Also, why are they rehashing the Vince explosion storyline with R-Truth, lol. Guess he won't be on TV for awhile.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

swagger looked amazig against taker hes looking stronger and stronger


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 11, 2010)

I thought that was a pretty decent Raw considering it was clearly thrown together. Good on Taker for turning up. Could easily have said no

As someone above said. Any nay sayers have to cut them some slack this week. I was thinking how great it would have been to have had Cena and Batista brawling in the hotel lobby haha

and as for Taker-Swagger. Hardly a squash Swagger got some good offensive moves in. I did think Swagger would high-tail it out for a Taker count out though but I guess that would make him look even weaker. No shame in losing clean to Taker


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Pretty good Raw considering the circumstances. 

I really enjoyed the opening promo. I joked in the Raw cancellation thread that they should do a 1 man Triple H comedy show and we actually got that for 20 mins. HHH seems to be pretty good at coming up with material on the spot, you could tell a lot of that was ad lib or only organised a couple of hrs beforehand. I have a strong feeling the SES will be drafted to Raw. There's so much further they can go with the SES storyline on Raw due to how promo heavy Raw shows are. There really hasn't been any SES storyline development of late on SD, so I think the move makes sense. 

WWE really called everyone they could for this show. It was great having Jillian back announcing. It's funny, she's been out of the business for a while now, yet she's still better than any other announcer the WWE has.

Hardy/Mcintyre was pretty dull. Random finish as well. 

I've got to say, I like this new role they have Kozlov playing. King reading out his speech was hilarious and the guest host skit here was pretty decent. WWE have to realise they can do good comedy if they want to, just leave the midget and divas backstage and they're set.

Swagger/Taker was a pretty good match. It seemed to me like they were winging it a fair bit due to short notice, so wasn't that great through the middle. I can't believe people think Swagger should have gone over. Swagger looked like gold out there and that's all that's needed.

Main event was solid as well. I liked the finish of the 619 into the pedigree. Punk is going over for sure at ER.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I was very impressed with Raw, considering they probably had to put it altogether within like a day or something. Some pretty sweet promos from Punk and Triple H... and Jericho's backstage segment with the guest hosts was fantastic. :lmao Loved the main event too.

I was also very pleasantly surprised when they showed segments from Belfast with Cena, Randy and Sheamus. I didn't think they would actually be filming shit here, so that was very exciting.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 1, 2010)

Raw was below average but thats understandable.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Raw was fucking hilarious last night. Tbh, I think they should have just let Trips talk for the whole 2 hours lol. The man owns. I really hope Punk gets drafted because every time I see HHH/Punk in the ring together I want them to feud more and more. Please make it happen WWE. Punk vs HHH would be epic. 

I don't think they should have had Swagger lose another match but then again he came out looking rather strong so I can't really complain. Besides, a Taker win sends the fans home happy. But if they are all just going to ask for a refund then I wouldn't have bothered lol.

Jer-I-cho! Fuck Yeah! For whatever reason I'm now singing this to the tune of "America! Fuck Yeah!" from Team America. It's much better that way!

I just have to say a big lol at anybody who thought this was going to like SD just becasue there were SD guys on it. Hate to say I told you so but I did! None the less, I enjoyed it for what it was and the randomness of the whole thing was just, well, random!

Macruber ranks up there as one of the better guest hosts for me. I thought the first segment with Kozlov was gold lol. And then we got KHALUBER!!!! Come on, that's awesome and you know it people. 

The main event was pretty good too. I enjoyed seeing Trips mixing it up with the SD guys. Like I said, I really hope Punk (preferably Mysterio too) gets drafted to Raw. Punk/Trips is a must imo. As is Mysteri/Trips.

All in all, I enjoyed the hell out of Raw. I also had the added benefit of getting to watch it with all the Raw guys in the same fucking room (mark out!) so that added to my experience as well. They did well given the situation. I'm still looking forward to ER despite the lack of build but whatever. Good show.


----------



## wrestleshoot (Dec 17, 2009)

I also kind of thought the show was the shits but gave a pass because of the circumstances. They made the opening promo go too long to kill time.

Then the McGruber thing was ok until all of a sudden he is randomly scared. Why would he one minute have the balls to be insulting a monster's mother uterus. Then the next minute be pissing his pants.

The promo where he pissed his pants was really cringe worthy.

Then the whole Khali thing was cringeworthy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Honestly, I thought Raw was ok given the circumstances. I mean it couldn't be a good go home show leading into the PPV since the Raw crew was trapped overseas. However, for what it was, it was ok. If you are willing to be understanding and realize that what happened is not the WWE's fault at all, then you would have probably enjoyed the show. 

- It was nice to see Lillian back for one night. I always liked her. 

- The opening segment seemed to drag on and on forever. 

- McIntyre vs. Hardy was an ok match. Not much else to say besides that. 

- The stuff with MacGruber was kind of funny. I come to expect shit with the guest host every week, and normally I would frown on this kind of stuff, but I don't know. The sight of R-Truth being blown up just made me chuckle. So is he gone now? Please tell me he's gone! The backstage bit with Jericho was kind of funny too. Kaluber or whatever that was, was probably pushing it a bit, but I kind of dug the song at least. 

- Taker vs. Swagger was a good match. I don't agree with Swagger losing AGAIN right before the PPV, but he looked better against Taker than Punk ever did, which I guess counts for something. 

- Main Event was a standard tag match. Not bad, not memorable, but a good way to close the show. 

So yeah, Raw was ok. Not great by any means, but like I said, it really couldn't be given the circumstances.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I think something went wrong with the McIntyre/Hardy match, I honestly think Matt hit the steel stairs a bit to solidly, he also avoided getting dropped on his head again afterwards I think, sloppily countering the double arm DDT etc which led to a crappy finish.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I honestly think Matt Hardy should take some time off as he is obviously hurting for various reasons and personally I feel it is effecting his performance in the ring.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

wrestleshoot said:


> I also kind of thought the show was the shits but gave a pass because of the circumstances. They made the opening promo go too long to kill time.
> 
> Then the McGruber thing was ok until all of a sudden he is randomly scared. Why would he one minute have the balls to be insulting a monster's mother uterus. Then the next minute be pissing his pants.
> 
> ...


I gotta disagree with you about this, if only because I found it one of the most entertaining raw's in a long, long time. The opening promo was long, but didn't seem to drag on too badly, McGruber was awesome, especially his interactions with whatever her name was and his emotional swings from scared to pumped.

Khali, while not particularly awesome, was rather humorous imo.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I didn't notice Lillian was there until HHH pointed her out


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Those that are looking for loopholes in McGruber's character need to come out from under their rocks and watch SNL, because Forte played that character the exact way he would on SNL. Really, it added so much to the show knowing who this guy is and how he acts. Fuckin funny ass man.

The WWE really showed what that E stands for last night. It's obvious they weren't going to have a lot of matches... the entire Raw roster is in Europe! That means no Kofi, no Sheamus, no Cena, no Batista, hell... not even any of their jobbers for a couple of squash matches. They had to rely on skits and promos last night and I think they did an excellent job with it. Rather than just playing some stupid game with the divas in the ring, the guest host put on an apparent MATCH. That's not nearly as obnoxious as a Hoff beach bash thing (wtf was it called again?). Definitely better than that stupid Jerry Springer thing they did too.

I can't gripe, to be quite honest. The main event was a total knockout. Seeing Triple H team up with Rey and Edge was pretty fucking cool.


----------



## shazthedon (May 26, 2006)

Just finished watching Monday Night Raw featuring smackdown roster and HHH and i thought it was quite a good show i didnt skip some like i usually do when the normal raw roster is on 

Quick review

-opening promo with Punk and HHH was top HHH making fun of Punk was hilarous.

- Mcyintre vs hardy was ok but short with drew getting the win rather see this then otunga.

- the guest host this week was better then some others ive seen such as bob barker, david hasseloff, seth green funny with vlad and you cant say that chant when that mcgruber guy said about his moms uterus lol and truth being blowin up lol.

- Swaggers open challenge was bound to be taker but overall was quite a good match i mean this puts swagger up the ladder i mean he won a triple threat match with 2 off the tops wwe superstars i didnt think he would beat taker but his push is so far better then sheamus's and look forward to seeing the extreme rules match with orton.

- vlad vs Kaluberer wtf was this lol you meant to be in india khali lol well id rather of seen this then the stupid baywatch babe match last week thank god no hornswaggle or santino or divas for that matter.

- Main event was ok the 6 man tag could have been given more time i was gettin into it but they waste the crap with the guest hosts but the 619 into Pedigree was kool.

Good points- Top promos from HHH and Punk, no Hornswaggle, no santino, no divas good matches from swagger and taker and 6 man tag main event.

Bad points- Guest host was a waste of time when we could have had extra time to the main event.

Final thought- lets hope we get another raw stranded overseas with smackdown taking control but keep the guest host stranded then with u please all in all i enjoyed this raw better then few ive seen


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

I thought it was a decent show...It was a good effort considering the circustances. 

I really enjoyed HHH's openining promo. I liked how he poked fun at the situation the RAW crew are currently dealing with and then made the comment of "You don't have to suck up to me cause I'm the only guy here." Funny stuff.

McIntyre/Hardy was an absolute dud. And I say that for two reasons...One because McIntyre literally couldn't hit _one_ decent move and of course barely got any heat. That was an odd finish as well but Hardy looked out of it. I still think Drew's going to RAW come the draft. 

Cena gets booed even when he's half way around the world. Amazing. But I'm glad he addressed the crowd well and assured them of the other wrestler's safety and apologized for not being there. Also the promo he cut regarding his match with Batista was pretty good . 

MacGruber aka Will Forte was definitely one of the best guest hosts we've had since this whole ordeal began...He was funny and very comfortable on the mic. Which is expected considering his long stint in SNL so far. The whole "R-Truth going boom" thing was funny too.

Orton's still a badass via satellite!

Sadly no heat for Swagger but his promo toward Orton was really good I thought. Even moreso his match with Taker which to me was the MOTN. Swagger looked impressive here but I wish he could've gotten more offense in because the match seemed mainly all Taker aside from all the holds, etc. Still a good bout. But so far, Swagger is 2-2 as the world champion. Hopefully that changes this Sunday. Oh, and I hope you were watching this one David Otunga.

The main event was awesome with all guys putting in their best efforts and getting the crowd hot considering they sounded dead throughout the night as the show progressed. I really liked the 619 into a Pedigree combination.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Can Taker take a fucking pin for once?


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I just realized this Raw didn't have any Divas on it (sure there was Lilian and a female guest host but they don't really count), when was the last time that happened, 1995?


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Can Taker take a fucking pin for once?


Not from that lameass Jack Swagger, no.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Can Taker take a fucking pin for once?


Can't Swagger fans be happy he's the fucking World Champion for once?

Before WrestleMania, I wouldn't even classify Swagger as a midcard wrestler. He was a low card wrestler who barely appeared on Raw and was dangerously close to slipping down into the territory of being a laughing stock, so WWE creates a huge shock and gives him MITB when he wasn't even 1 of the top 3 picks to win it, gives him the title IMMEDIATELY, 2 damn days after he won the contract, he then goes over Edge and Jericho in a triple threat match and all they've given him since then is STILL not enough just because he lost to the most credible wrestler of all time?

Shawn Michaels couldn't beat Taker at 2 consecutive WrestleManias and people expect him to just lay down for a transitional champion who got to the main event simply by unhooking a briefcase? :lmao :lmao

People bitch when he gets misused, then they bitch when the WWE makes him world champion. What the fuck is wrong with some of you?


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

*@pyro:* Not to mention the same damn thing happened to Edge and he's now one of the biggest heat magnets in the WWE (well, okay, it's dwindled a bit recently). You're practically destined to get your ass handed to you after winning your money in the bank cash in. It's JUST about the championship.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

I hope Jericho acts like he did tonight all the time, Swagger can take the big serious persona on.

Swagger has huge potential though.

Good on mic, fantastic in the ring and he looks the part. The world is his if he wants to take it. Let's hope he doesn't waste his chance at the big time.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Weird RAW but decent. Good match between Swagger and Undertaker.
Bad match between Hardy and Mcintyre, but expected because Hardy is injured and Mcintyre sucks.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

Jericho was awesome during the backstage segment. :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Given the circumstances it was a good enough show. Loved Lillian back for a night, Swagger/Taker was very good and Hardy/Drew was awful.

The main event was solid and normally when Raw's so skit heavy like it was last night, its BAD. But, most of the skits were pretty good actually. Will Forte was great all night, I could even forgive fucking Khali appearing on my screen. Blowing up Truth was actually funny as well as the skit with Kane. "JER-EE-CHOOO" had me in stitches as well.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Really enjoyed Raw 
-Rough recap from memory, HHH promo was pretty funny, Punk promo was good and the face he made when he got shaved was hilarous lol.
-Mcagruber and kozlov was meh but seeing truth blown up was random and somewhat funny lol
-Hardy and Mcintyre should NEVER grace my monitor again. Neither of them got much of a reaction and Mcintyre was horrible at garnering anything.
-Jack Swagger vs taker was a good solid match for raw.
-I skipped khali - kozlov...what more of a horrible match could you book?
-Main event was good and The jericho promo before the khali match was funny. Jereecho 

-No ziggler was dissapointing. So much for khali taking time off to come back and get the title. Raw normally has 17 mins of wrestling each week...Takers match alone was 18 minutes long* ( i know because i sky+d raw)
*not including entrances

pretty good raw overall.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

mblonde09 said:


> I don't know why anybody takes any notice of that imbecile, Dark Church anyway.


:lmao I forgot that a different opinion makes me an imbecile on here. Punk does really suck though. I will laugh when the actually talented Drew McIntyre gets a World Title run before Punk gets another.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

It's not really fair to judge. Considering their problems, I think they did a good job. Swagger vs Taker was a good match and the main event was decent, even if it didn't get much time. The opening promo with Triple H and the backstage segments were funny too. The MacGruber stuff was better than expected (other than the Khali/Kozlov ''match'') so overall, it was a fair effort.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Just finished watching RAW (having watched impact last night) and I must say that it was one of the poorest, most embarassing episodes of RAW I have ever witnessed , especially the first hour. Now I understand that some of that is down to the travel problems, but seriously the booking of the entire show was very haphazard, I mean in the first hour we had a semi-decent interaction with Punk & Trips but after that we had a 4th match between Mcintyre & Hardy which was no different to the other three matches they've had within the past 3 weeks, a horribly tedious in ring skit with Koslov and Mcgruber and a generic promo from Cena. Admittedly the second hour picked it up slightly , but was VERY below par. 

Now I know i'm going to come across as some IWC nerd/geek/loser jumping on the bandwagon but enough with the guest host stuff, I totally understand the concept of it, bring in celebrities and get some mainstream exposure and i'm all for that when it doesn't take too much time away from the superstars/matches (which is the reason people watch wrestling , some people seem to forget that).Last night however took the cake, the cast of Mcgruber (whatever the hell that is) had the most tv time after Punk & Triple H and it's not even as if they're entertaining , it just so terribly executed and tedious and as I said I understand the travel problems afffected the show but they could have just put another match on instead of having the terrible guest host segments all throughout last nights show.

I have been a WWF/E fan since I began watching wrestling back in the late 80's (give or take a few months off here and there) and I would never have thought I would say this but last night TNA produced an episode of impact that was miles better than last nights RAW. Admittidley it had some rough edges but the content was infinitely more enjoyable and entertaining (that is what Vinnie Mac is aiming for with his product isn't it?) than it's WWE equivelant.Now I'm not giving up on WWE (mainly because i'm letting them off the hook on this abomination of a show due to the travel difficulties) but if TNA can become more consistant in the quality of their TV show over the next few months thenn WWE is seriously going to have some competition, I just hope WWE are up to it.


----------



## nzedgehead (Jan 22, 2009)

Calvinball said:


> I don't know why Punk ate the pin when Gallows was in there.



Because Punk getting pinned gets a way bigger pop than Gallows getting pinned would have - no one cares about Gallows. That's why Punk is a great heel, people want to see him lose. As long as people want to see him lose he'll stay in the main event/upper mid-card scene.

They booked it in a way that didn't make him look weak as well, he was essentially triple-teamed.

From Jericho's performance, to the Punk vs Mysterio building, to Edge's injury selling, to the finish I thought the main event was booked and performed fantastically for a TV Show match.


----------



## wxfree (Jan 11, 2010)

This RAW was a clear example of why John Cena is a bigger star than raging at cripples Orton will ever be. Why cant Randy even pretend to give a fuck about his go home promo for his PPV match? That was embarrassing.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

wxfree said:


> This RAW was a clear example of why John Cena is a bigger star than raging at cripples Orton will ever be. Why cant Randy even pretend to give a fuck about his go home promo for his PPV match? That was embarrassing.


Lolwut? You expect him to smile or something?


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Why did Truth blow up? Is he dead? Was it a MacGruber thing? Like a joke from the movie? You could see him run off but kayfabe wise whats up (hehe) with Truth?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Probably a one-off thing that will never be mentioned again. Obviously they aren't going to kill off R Truth on a show he wasn't originally going to be appearing on, and in a random guest host segment no less.


----------



## Steph's Lover (Nov 10, 2006)

I really enjoyed Raw this week a lot more than i have recently, which is ironic since the show the majority of the show was taken up Smackdown superstars. 

The opening promo between Trips and Punk was pretty good, i'm guessing the situation with the Raw superstars being stuck in Ireland actually gave WWE a chance to test the waters with Punk on Raw before he gets drafted to the show. 

The MacGruber segments were very entertaining, i had no clue who the guy was but found him pretty funny. Watching Kozlov headbutt him was just hilarious. Kozlov was also pretty funny during the segment where Lawler read out a statement on his behalf, some of the facial expressions were quite amusing.

The Swagger/Taker match was probably one of the, if not the best match we've seen on television this year in WWE, a very good encounter and despite the loss, i thought Swagger looked very good against the Deadman.

The Six Man Tag was pretty good too, very entertaining end to the show. Overall i thought Raw was very good given the circumstances and i had no problems with the show.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I thought the show itself wasn't too bad, the six man tag was alright, the Taker/Swagger match was quite good and the opening promo was fine the rest of the show apart from Jericho's backstage promo was a lame duck IMO

I found the whole McGrubber thing Tedious


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Didn't see the show but read the results. The show seems okay, nothing really that great. I would need too see it though before passing judgement.


----------



## HeartbreakTriumph (Mar 18, 2010)

Steph's Lover said:


> I really enjoyed Raw this week a lot more than i have recently, which is ironic since the show the majority of the show was taken up Smackdown superstars.
> 
> The opening promo between Trips and Punk was pretty good, i'm guessing the situation with the Raw superstars being stuck in Ireland actually gave WWE a chance to test the waters with Punk on Raw before he gets drafted to the show.
> 
> ...


I felt the same. Not sure whats with the McGruber and Hunter hate


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

anybody else notice Jericho's pec dance? lol


----------



## HeartbreakTriumph (Mar 18, 2010)

Punk_4_Life said:


> anybody else notice Jericho's pec dance? lol


Very impressive.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

I guess that means Masters doesn't have a unique way to entertain the crowd anymore


----------



## HeartbreakTriumph (Mar 18, 2010)

Punk_4_Life said:


> I guess that means Masters doesn't have a unique way to entertain the crowd anymore


Jericho vs Masters feud on RAW!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

HeartbreakTriumph said:


> I felt the same. Not sure whats with the McGruber and Hunter hate


Guest host...and its Triple H. It was a given there would be some hate toward them no matter what. I for one enjoyed both Forte and Hunter's opening promo with Punk.


----------

